# Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti)/GTX 760 unter 3 Liter



## bigdaniel (4. Juni 2014)

Dieser Thread erklärt theoretisch,  wie man ein extrem kleines System bauen kann, ohne auf etwas Grafikpower zu verzichten. Auf die Idee bin ich aufgrund  des Asus GR8 gekommen, welches im engstem Raum einen i7 mit GTX 750ti ermöglicht. Das dies auch in ähnlicher Größe ohne Customhardware möglich ist, möchte ich hier beweisen:

*Was wird benötigt?*

*Gehäuse:*
Als Gehäuse kann jedes dienen!  Allerdings empfehle ich die vier folgenden. Sie sind wirklich klein und haben hinten nur einen Ausschnitt für ein ITX Motherboard.

Jou Jye ITX-557   ( 2,4L) 44€ (beste Belüftung des Systems)
Inter-Tech Mini ITX Q-6   (2,5L) 44€
Streacom F1C Evo  (3L)  77€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geheim-Tipp:
HD-Plex H1 (3,7L) 189$ (hier ist kein Modding notwendig, denn dieses Gehäuse bietet genau diese Grafikkartenmontage an. Alle weiteren Schritte entfallen.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Thin ITX I/O Shield mit PCI Single Slot:*
Dieses Bauteil macht alles möglich. Es sorgt dafür, dass ein normales ATX I/O zu einem ThinITX Cutout wird, mit darüber liegendem Singleslot.
Entweder ihr kauft es euch für ca. 20€ oder ihr zeichnet es euch in einem CAD-Programm selbst und lässt es z.B. bei Fabtools lasern.  (Ca. 8€ + Versand)
Vlt. erstelle ich euch noch eine CAD-Vorlage in der die ThinITX-Blende + Singleslot Karte passt.

I / O Shield für DN2800MT in M350/MC500 Chassis mit Expansion + PCIe x1-Steckkarte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Motherboard:*
Es kann jedes Thin-ITX Motherboard verwendet werden, welches einen PCIe 4x oder größer Bus hat. Die meisten Thin-ITX Board bieten allerdings nur einen PCIe 3.0 4x Port. Nun müsste man meinen, da geht doch massig Leistung verloren! Dem ist dank PCIe 3.0 allerdings nicht so. Der folgende Review beweißt, dass maximal 0,5 FPS verloren gehen.

Bericht: PCIe 3.0 vs. PCIe 2.0 (Seite 2) - ComputerBase




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*PCIe 4x Right Angle Risercard:*
Schwierig wird es nun bei der Risercard. Diese muss eine besondere sein. Die Risercard winkelt nicht wie im klassischem Fall die Grafikkarte vom Motherboard weg, sondern zum Motherboard hin. Dadurch liegt die Grafikkarte über dem Motherboard. Am einfachsten ist es, wenn man eine flexible PCIe 4x to PCIe 16x Risercard nimmt. Allerdings habe ich auch zwei feste im Netz gefunden. Eine könnte von HD-Plex gekauft werden und die andere von OEM production - Fanless i1000B-525T

ACHTUNG: Bei der festen Risercard, muss an der Seite, an der die Grafikkarte angeschlossen wird, der PCIe 4x Port eine Öffnung haben. Ansonsten passt die Grafikkarte nicht in den Slot, denn diese hat "wie wir alle wissen" einen PCIe 16x Stecker.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Grafikkarte:*
Es passen alle Singleslot Grafikkarten, die keinen PCIe Stromstecker haben. Es gäbe theoretisch eine Möglichkeit, ein Thin ITX Motherboard an einem DC-Wandlerboard zu betreiben, allerdings muss hier gelötet werden. Das Wandlerboard würde dann einen PCIe Stromstecker zu Verfügung stellen. Allerdings verzichte ich hier auf eine genauere Ausführung zwecks Komplexität. Außerdem sind Grafikkarten mit PCIe Stromstecker meistens zwei Slots hoch und würden dann nur noch in ein Custom-Case passen.

Ein kleine Auswahl der stärksten Singleslot Grafikkarten:
Club 3D Radeon R7 250E 
Gainward GeForce GTX 750
KFA² GeForce GTX 750 Ti

Durch Oc können weitere 20% mehr Leistung aus der Gtx 750 ti gewonnen werden. Temperatur und Verbrauch steigen kaum. 1-5°C/ 9W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*CPU-Kühler*
Ein weiteres Problem ist der CPU-Kühler. Weil die Grafikkarte direkt über dem Motherboard liegt und demzu auf Höhe der CPU, ist zwischen dieser und der Grafikkarte nur sehr wenig Platz daher sollte ein extrem flacher Kühler gewählt werden und auch eine CPU mit geringer Hitzeentwicklung (bis 65W). In einem Gehäuse in dem Vor dem Motherboard noch viel Platz ist kann auch der Intel Thin-ITX Kühler verwendet werden. (Passt in keines der Gehäuse in der Auswahl)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Stromversorgung*
Das ganze System wird über den DC-Jack des Thin-ITX Board mit einem externen Netzteil mit Strom versorgt. Hier sollte allerdings nicht gespart werden, denn die Grafikkarte wird bis zu 75W aus dem PCIe Port ziehen. Ich rate daher zu einem Netzteil mit 150-180W.

In dieser PDF sind passende Netzteile zu finden:
http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/catalogs/thin-mini-itx-catalog.pdf

*UPDATE:*
Ich habe eine Lösung gefunden, wie man sowohl ThinITX Board als auch HD-PLEX DC Wandlerboard gleichzeitig an bekommt. Im ersten Schritt müssen ThinITX-Board und DC-Wandlerboard (z.B. HD-PLEX) am Jack-Shield parallel angeschlossen werden. Damit beide zeitgleich an gehen geht man wie folgt vor: Man verbindet den PSU-ON PIN des HD-Plex mit dem Source Port eines Transistor, wie man ihn im Cent-Bereich kaufen kann. Irgend einen GND-Pin am Motherboard mit dem Drain Port des Transistors und z.B. eine 3,3V, 5V, oder 12V Ader des SATA Stromkabels auf dem ThinITX Port mit dem Gatter-Port.

Schaltete man nun das ThinITX Board durch drücken des Powerswitch an, erhält der Transistor z.B. 3,3V am Gatter und schaltet Source und Drain durch (PSU-On auf GND) und das HD-Plex geht auch mit an. Beim Ausschalten versiegen die 3,3V und der Transistor schließt wieder. 

*Als Bauvorschlag hätte ich folgendes:*
Case: Streacom F1C                    (77€)
Motherboard: ASRock H81TM-ITX             (63€)
Riser: Shielded PCIe4x Slot open    (15€)
GPU: MSI N760 2GD5/OC ITX        (215€)  
DC-Wandler: HD-PLEX 250W                   (68€)
PSU: Dell 330W                          (75€)
Custom-Blende                   (20€)
Cooler: SilverStone Nitrogon NT07-115X (17€)
Kleinteile*                           (20€)
Rest nach Wahl...

_*Kleinteile: _
Buchsen: 1x mini-FT jr 2pin , 2x ATX12 4pin, 1x24pin ATX
Sonstiges: Litze, Transistor (Typ hab ich noch nicht herausgesucht) 

Die Besonderheit der MSI GTX 760 ist, sie benötigt für die Anschlüsse nur einen Slot (ASUS Mini benötigt zwei) daher passen die Anschlüsse in den verbleibenden Platz im I/O Panel des Gehäuses. Der Luftstrom wird über die darüber liegende Schlitze im Gehäuse ausgeführt. Die Blende der Grafikkarte muss abgeschraubt  und eine passende Custom-Blende gefräst werden, welche durch die Schlitze verschraubt wird.

So kann man eine GTX 760 + low Voltage i7 in einem 3 Liter Gehäuse betreiben. Kleiner schafft nur Gigabyte mit dem Brix.

Aufbau der Hardware:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Umsetzung:*
Ich hoffe es findet sich ein User im Forum der Lust und Zeit hat diesen Mod durchzuführen. Ich habe bedingt durch mein A4 Gaming Case Projekt leider keine Zeit dafür.


Liebe Grüße und viel Spass damit

Daniel


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Gut gemachtes Tutorial.


----------



## noxXx (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Wie würde denn eine SSD mit Strom versorgt werden?


----------



## bigdaniel (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Msata ssd direkt auf das Board oder über den Sata Stromadapter auf den ThinITX Platinen.


----------



## bigdaniel (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Update: 
Habe meinen Gehäusefovoriten für den Mod gefunden:

Das Chiftec Compact ix-03b für 21€ (2,7L)


----------



## The_Schroeder (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Die Idee ist sehr Geil, auch wenn ich fast ein wenig stinkig bin wegen meines Cubes


----------



## bigdaniel (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Kannst sie ja in deinem Umsetzen  Würde mich freuen. Hab gerade mal kalkuliert das ein System mit Gehäuse, Netzteil, Riser, Blende, i3, 8gb ram, gtx 750 ti, 240gb msata ssd ca 500€ kosten würde. Damit sollte Watchdogs und bf4 in mittel bei full hd laufen.


----------



## The_Schroeder (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Zu spät dafür. 
Aber ich sehe bei der Kühlung arge Probleme.
Die 95W meines A10-7850K im Inter Tech Q6 sind schon so'ne Sache.
Mit den 75W der GPU + 35W wenn man ein T-Modell nimmt, wäre man bei 110W.
Dazu kommt das beide Wärmequellen über einander liegen.
Das wird knifflig, aber machbar 

Denke, der Nachfolger meines Cubes wird in die Richtung gehen.


----------



## Oozy (6. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank dafür! Echt klasse, dass man auf engstem Raum sowas unterbringen kann. Habe das Thema mal abonniert, falls ich sowas mal brauchen sollte.

Hättest du solche extrem flache Kühler parat?


----------



## bigdaniel (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Einfach bei geizhals.at in den Kühlerbereich gehen und max. Höhe 30mm definieren Dann nimmst du einen mit ner 23mm Höhe.


----------



## The_Schroeder (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Hätte eine Idee für die Kühlung 
Sollte für einen I7 mit 65W und eine GTX 750 Ti reichen 
Werde so ein Projekt aber nur umsetzten wenn ich mehr Leistung als eine GTX 750 Ti raus hab und der Cube unter 3 Liter insgesamt hat. 

Nebenbei, hier eine Möglichkeit die Grafikleistung zu steigern.
Sofern kompatibel 
Asrock HM77-MXM, dazu eine GTX 780M welche auf dem Leistungsniveau einer GTX 760 wäre


----------



## bigdaniel (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Nur leider passen in das Asrock Board nur kurze MXM Karten  Dazu gehört die GTX 780M nicht. Die Karte würde in den Sockel hinein reichen. Außerdem denk ich mal das Asrock die GTX 780M nicht im Bios hinterlegt hat.


----------



## The_Schroeder (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Wird sie halt passend geflext 
Die GTX 780M muss ja nicht im Bios hinterlegt sein, nur der entsprechende MXM Standart erfüllt werden und der nötige Strom fließen .
Aber komm, GTX 780M, I7 mit 65W, 8GB DDR3-1600 RAM und ne 256GB SSD, hätte doch was


----------



## bigdaniel (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*



The_Schroeder schrieb:


> Wird sie halt passend geflext
> Die GTX 780M muss ja nicht im Bios hinterlegt sein, nur der entsprechende MXM Standart erfüllt werden und der nötige Strom fließen .
> Aber komm, GTX 780M, I7 mit 65W, 8GB DDR3-1600 RAM und ne 256GB SSD, hätte doch was


Erzähl das mal den ganzen Leuten die versuchen in ihren Clevo Notebooks die neuen MXM Karten zu verbauen. Hatte selber mal ein und woll es upgrade. Das geht leider nur wenn die Karte im Bios hinterlegt ist.
Ich finde auch, dass das was hätte. Nuc Motherboard + MXM Karten. Im neuen Gigabyte Brix mit Nvidia GTX 760 wird dieses Prinziep umgesetzt. Allerdings nicht mit einer klassischen MXM Karten, sondern mit einer custom Version.


----------



## The_Schroeder (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Ja ok, die Clevo Dinger sind sowieso Special 
Achso ?,..Bestimmt schweinisch heiß und laut 

Was schade ist, ist das ECS sein Thin ITX FM2+ Board immernoch nicht wirklich verfügbar gemacht hat.
Gut, APU bis 65W und nur RAM bis 1866. Besseres Board mit nem A10-7850K in dem Silverstone Mini Gehäuse mit 1,4 Liter 
So müsste es halt ein A8-7600 richten


----------



## NerdFlanders (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Update:
> Habe meinen Gehäusefovoriten für den Mod gefunden:
> 
> Das Chiftec Compact ix-03b für 21€ (2,7L)





Hab mir das Gehäuse gerade für die Zukunft bestellt, und dabei hatte ich gar nicht vor irgendwas mit ITX zu bauen. Aber 26€ sind zu verlockend^^


----------



## bigdaniel (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Sehr geil, verbaust du auch die restlichen Komponenten?


----------



## NerdFlanders (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Hätte richtig Lust deinen Vorschlag nachzubauen, aber im Moment hab ich einfach keinen Bedarf an einem Games-tauglichen MiniPC (und auch nicht das Budget. Ich hab nicht einmal eine alte Single Slot GraKa zum testen da...).

Was ich hingegen will ist einen kleinen, leisen Internet PC / HTPC / Steam In-Home-Streaming Client.

So könnte es aussehen:

Chieftec Compact IX-03B
ASUS H81T
Intel Celeron G1840 (boxed)
Crucial SO-DIMM 4GB, DDR3L-1333, CL9
FSP090-DMCB1 90W

= ~190€

Nur bei Netzteil weiß ich nicht ob das taugt...


----------



## The_Schroeder (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Für einen richtig kleinen PC hätte ich folgende Komponenten.
Das ECS	A78F2-TI mit einem A8-7600 und DDR3-1866 8 GB RAM in einem Silverstone PT13 

SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.- PT13
ECS Web Site > A78F2-TI (V1.0)


----------



## TheR3venger (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Glaubst du die gtx 750 läuft auf dem pcie x4?
Ich habe hinter deinem link keine passende antwort gefunden
Klär mich auf xD


----------



## bigdaniel (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Läuft sie . Die Grafikkarte erkennt die verfügbaren Lanes. Die Karte würde auch in einem Pcie 1x Slot laufen. Wichtig ist nur das der Port die Aufnahme größerer Schnittstellen mitmacht dafür darf das Ende des Slots nicht geschlossen sein. Abhilfe würde eine pcie4x to pcie16x risercard schaffen. Diese kann man in der Bucht kaufen.


----------



## TheR3venger (17. Juni 2014)

Ich denke da eher an die bandbreite die nicht ausreicht
Aber ich denke mit ein paar klugen köpfen könnte man auch die steam machines locker in die schranken weisen und vllt auch wie in deinem a4 projekt eine 170mm lange dual slot graka platzieren


----------



## bigdaniel (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Der Speed von Pcie4x(3.0) == PCIe8x (2.0)==PCIe16x (1.0). Und PCIe 8x (2.0) bzw. PCIe16x (1.0) ist kaum Nessbar langsamer als PCIe16x (3.0)


----------



## shadie (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*



NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Hab mir das Gehäuse gerade für die Zukunft bestellt, und dabei hatte ich gar nicht vor irgendwas mit ITX zu bauen. Aber 26€ sind zu verlockend^^


 
Da gibts doch 2 Versionen ?!
Chiftec Compact ix-03b | Geizhals Deutschland

Einmal mit Netzteil "extern" für 60 € und das ohne für 21 €.


Bzgl. Kühlung, ich glaube nicht dass hier eine halbwegs potente CPU + 750TI gekühlt werden können (unter Luft und ohne Wärmeabgabe ans Gehäuse)

Ich habe aktuell schon meine Probleme einen undervolteten I7 2600K + GTX 750 ti in einem Silverstone Raven Z zu kühlen (was schon etwas größer ist als alle genannten Gehäuse).

Das Gehäuse welche die Wärme der CPU und GPU außen an Kühlrippen weiter geben kann wäre interessant.


Schaut euch doch alleine mal die Steambox von ALienware an.
genau so klein, auch ein i3 i5 i7 drinnen, dafür aber speziell für die Größe entworfen eine NV welche noch keinen Namen trägt (weil wohl noch nicht fertig).


----------



## bigdaniel (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Man sollte bei dieser Mod die Version ohne internem Dc-Wandlerboard nehmen, denn die Thinitx Platinen haben bereits eine eigene Stromversorgung und können mit einem 180w Netzteil ausgerüstet werden.

Dann machst du was in deinem Raven falsch. Die 750ti hat eine super geringe Hitzeentwicklung. Bedingt durch den niedrigen Cpu Kühler in diesem Aufbau sollte eine Cpu um die 35w gewählt werden. Von der Leistung sollte die perfekt zur 750ti passen.


----------



## shadie (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Mann sollte bei dieser Mod die Version ohne internem Dc-Wandlerboard nehmen, denn die Thinitx Platinen haben bereits ne eigene Stromversorgung. Und können mit einem 180w Netzteil ausgerüstet werden.
> 
> Dann machst du was in deinem Raven falsch. Die 750ti hat eine super geringe Hitzeentwicklung. Bedingt durch den niedrigen Cpu Kühler in diesem Aufbau sollte eine Cpu um die 35w gewählt werden. Von der Leistung sollte die perfekt zur 750ti passen.


 
Und hättest du nun auf meine CPU geachtet hättest du gewusst warum es zu heiß wurde  @ Stock


----------



## bigdaniel (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Naja dein System ist knapp 6x größer. War eigentlich mehr auf dieses hier bezogen das man dort keinen 2600k verwenden sollte. Bei deinem System könnte ein Thermalright axp 140 Abhilfe schaffe. Denn der Raven bietet Platz für Kompaktwakü oder große Top-Blow Kühler


----------



## TheR3venger (17. Juni 2014)

Ja die alienware steam machine ist was feines
Aber bei 20x20x8,1 cm hätte ich schon was im desktop gpu bereich erwartet
Und die verbauen ne mobile gpu
Die grösse und potentere hardware, sowas wird mein nächsten projekt,
Nur die pcie x4 geschichte machte mir sorgen


----------



## bigdaniel (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Standard/Lane	Geschwindigkeit
PCIe 1.0 x16	8.000 MB/s
PCIe 2.0 x16	16.000 MB/s
PCIe 3.0 x16	32.000 MB/s

Die Rechnung: 32.000/4 = 8.000 MB/s bei PCIe4x <=> PCIe16x(1.0) siehe Tabelle

GTX 680 @ PCIe 3.0	87,6	
GTX 680 @ PCIe 2.0	87,0	
GTX 680 @ PCIe 1.0	85,5	

Und wie du hier siehst verlierst du 2,1 FPS. Allerdings ist die 750ti langsamer als die GTX680 und wird daher weniger Bandbreite benötigen. Also verlierst du effektiv nicht.


----------



## TheR3venger (17. Juni 2014)

Okei klingt ja höchst interessant.
Was ich mich aber noch frage ist, wieviel watt man dem pci entlocken kann und ob man vllt über adapter an die sata stromstecker einen 6 pin poweradapter anschluessen könnte


----------



## bigdaniel (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

75W vom Steckplatz, das sind 15W mehr als die GTX 750ti benötigt. Ich denke über den SATA Port sollte man so um die 50W beziehen können. Aber das Gute ist ja, dass die GTX 750ti keinen 6pin Stecker benötigt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde allerdings davon abraten Karten mit mehr als 75W einzusetzen. Dafür sollte man das ThinITX Board mit einem DC-Wandlerboard kombinieren. Schwierig wird es aber beide gleichzeitig an zu bekommen. 
Ich wollte eigentlich nicht darauf eingehen aber so kann ich es mir vorstellen. Ein Thin ITX Board hat keinen 24Pin ATX Anschluss sondern nutzt ein 19V externes Netzteil. Allerdings bieten die Boards einen 19V 2Pin Stecker für interne Netzteile. Dieser wird mit dem DC-Shield (Einer Platine an der ein externes Netzteil angeschlossen werden kann) verbunden. Das 250W DC Wandlerboard z.B. von HD-Plex wird mit dem ThinITX Board parallel an dem Shield angeschlossen. Würde man nun den Powerknopf betätigen würde allerdings nur das Internet DC-Wandlerboard auf dem ITX Board angehen, denn das HD-Plex Board geht nur via einem PIN auf dem 24Pin Atx Stecker an. Dieser Pin heißt PSU-On. Bei einem normalen ITX Board wäre dieser Pin mit dem Motherboard verbunden und würde beim Einschalten dauerhaft auf GND gesetzt werden. 
Daher würde ich in meiner Theorie diesen Pin mit einem GND Pin am ThinITX Motherboard verbinden. So sollte das Hd-Plex Board zeitgleich mit dem ThinITX Board angehen. Allerdings kann es sein das auch im ausgeschalteten Zustand am USB oder PowerLED GND Pin das GND Signal anliegt. Dann würde das HD-Plex Board dauerhaft laufen.

Ist dies der Fall hätte ich noch eine weitere Lösung. Einige Gigabyte Platinen bieten neben dem 2PIn 19V Stecker auch einen 8Pin 19V Stecker mit dem Unterschied das einer dieser Pins ebenfalls als PSU-On Pin dient. Würde man diesen Pin mit dem HD-Plex verbinden müsste es 100%ig funktionieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheR3venger (17. Juni 2014)

Ja da bin ich auch am überlegen,
Vllt gibt es auch ein hersteller der ein ordentliches powerboard in seine mb integriert, dazu die adapter für strom für ne graka und ein pcie x16
Ich glaube man könnte auch ein mb herstellen mit flach liegenden rams und den 24 pin 90 grad gewinkelt
Das ganze mit weniger anschlüssen auf der rückseite wäre auch dünn genug


----------



## TheR3venger (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Ich hab mich mal schlau gemacht, die Gigabyte thin itx board lassen auf dem pcie x4 nur 25watt zu was nicht für eine gtx 750 ausreicht.
schade


----------



## shadie (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Es gibt GTX 750 TI´s welche einen 6pol Stromanschluss besitzen.
Z.B. meine GTX 750 TI von Gigabyte (OC Version).


----------



## TheR3venger (18. Juni 2014)

Man will aber eigentlich in diesem fall kein 6 pol an der graka und die 75w auf dem pcie x4


----------



## bigdaniel (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*



TheR3venger schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mal schlau gemacht, die Gigabyte thin itx board lassen auf dem pcie x4 nur 25watt zu was nicht für eine gtx 750 ausreicht.
> schade


 
Naja die 75W vom PCIe Port sind immer vorhanden. Demnach könnte das Motherboard 100W für eine GPU zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## TheR3venger (18. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube eher das nur 25w geliefert werden
Und nicht 75w + 25w


----------



## bigdaniel (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Ah ok mein Fehler hab mich verlesen. Dann hast du recht nur 25W über den Port hmmm

Ist allerdings schon seltsam, denn die 12V bekommt die Grafikkarte von den ersten Pins daher ist dies nicht auf die Länge des Ports zurückzuführen.

Edit: Habe die Info mit 25W nun auch auf der Gigabyteseite gefunden.
Bei Asus und Asrock steht nichts dazu.


----------



## TheR3venger (18. Juni 2014)

Nein ich denke auch nicht das es an der länge liegt sondern an den internen psu


----------



## The_Schroeder (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Gott sei Dank gibt es technische Grenzen, Ihr würdet meinen Cube so langweilig machen 

Spaß bei seite, sollte es nicht, da die Idee mit einer eigenen Platine schon kam, nicht möglich sein, wie bei Asus das onboard PSU hochkant am Rand endlang zu bauen.
Ich mein mal ehrlich, wer brauch da USB 3.0 Header oder 3-4 Sata Anschlüsse auf so einem Board ? 
Mir würde aber auch keine Lösung einfallen


----------



## TheR3venger (18. Juni 2014)

Ich hab noch ne idee für ein alu case für eine dual slot graka
Normales itx board mit 210x210x80mm


----------



## The_Schroeder (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Von meinem Cube gibt es eine größere Version - Inter Tech Q5
Das hätte 200x225x80, der Korbus ist wie bei meinem aus 3,5mm Alu


----------



## TheR3venger (18. Juni 2014)

Werde da gehäuse selbst herstellen müssen
Materialstärke und öffnungen passen nicht zu meinen vorstellungen


----------



## The_Schroeder (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Konzeptzeichnung ! 

Jemand ne Ahnung was so eine spezialanfertigung eines Mainboards kostet?
Also Thin ITX , aufgebohrte Stromversorgung etc,...schreit nach einer Sammelbestellung


----------



## bigdaniel (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Ich schätze mal so um die 40000€


----------



## The_Schroeder (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Ok war ne doofe Idee 

Kann mir aber vorstellen das nicht nur das Board von Gigabyte auf die 25W am PCI x4 begrenzt ist.
Wie wäre es hier mit ? Und ja ich weiß das 19cm zu lang sind wegen Störungsanfälligkeit 
Über den Molex sollte man ja STrom einspeisen können oder ?

http://thebitcoinminingoutlet.com/p...6-riser-card-extender-cable-w-molex-connector


----------



## TheR3venger (19. Juni 2014)

Es gab da mal vor nem jahr oder so nen aio pc der hatte ein thin itx board und ne gtx 680 Und nicht die mobile version Da wäre die frage was genau da drin steckt

maingear alpha 24 heist des ding


----------



## TheR3venger (19. Juni 2014)

Ich nutze 18cm lange riser cards und habe garkeine störungen
Sind auch keine abgeschirmten


----------



## bigdaniel (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

Pcie 3.0 oder 2.0 Überteagung? Welche GPU?

Bei dem Maingear handelt es sich um ein aio System von Gigabyte mit nem thinitx board welches einen pcie16x port auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite hat. (Siehe  Gigabyte Hompage ) Das Board (Name: MSH61QI  )wird über 1 Netzteil betrieben und je nach Gpu können noch 1-2 weitere Netzteile unterhalb der Gpu angeschlossen werden. Das interne Dc Board für die Gpu ist nicht wie das hdplex auch für motherboards geeignet und benötigt keinen psu-on pin. Wird die Grafikkarte über den Pcie Port angetriggert schaltet dieses automatisch zu den 2x externem Netzteil durch. Ich mein die Technik dafür ist in der Risercard mit integriert.


----------



## bigdaniel (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*

So ich habe eine Lösung gefunden, wie man sowohl ThinITX Board als auch HD-PLEX DC Wandlerboard gleichzeitig an bekommt. Man verbindet den PSU-ON PIN des HD-Plex mit dem Source Port eines Transistor, wie man ihn im Cent-Bereich kaufen kann. Irgend einen GND-Pin am Motherboard mit dem Drain Port des Transistors und z.B. eine 3,3V, 5V, oder 12V Ader des SATA Stromkabels auf dem ThinITX Port mit dem Gatter-Port.

Schaltete man nun das ThinITX Board durch drücken des Powerswitch an, erhält der Transistor z.B. 3,3V am Gatter und schaltet Source und Drain durch (PSU-On auf GND) und das HD-Plex geht auch mit an. Beim Ausschalten versiegen die 3,3V und der Transistor schließt wieder. 

*Als Bauvorschlag hätte ich folgendes:*
Case: Streacom F1C                    (77€)
Motherboard: ASRock H81TM-ITX             (63€)
Riser: Shielded PCIe4x Slot open    (15€)
GPU: MSI N760 2GD5/OC ITX        (215€)  
DC-Wandler: HD-PLEX 250W                   (68€)
PSU: Dell 330W                          (75€)
Custom-Blende                   (20€)
Cooler: SilverStone Nitrogon NT07-115X (17€)
Kleinteile*                           (20€)
Rest nach Wahl...

_*Kleinteile: _
Buchsen: 1x mini-FT jr 2pin , 2x ATX12 4pin, 1x24pin ATX, 1x SATA Female
Sonstiges: Litze, Transistor (Typ hab ich noch nicht herausgesucht), Molex Pins

Die Besonderheit der MSI GTX 760 ist, sie benötigt für die Anschlüsse nur einen Slot (ASUS Mini benötigt zwei) daher passen die Anschlüsse in den verbleibenden Platz im I/O Panel des Gehäuses. Der Luftstrom wird über die darüber liegende Schlitze im Gehäuse ausgeführt. Die Blende der Grafikkarte muss abgeschraubt  und eine passende Custom-Blende gefräst werden, welche durch die Schlitze verschraubt wird.

So kann man eine GTX 760 + low Voltage i7 in einem 3 Liter Gehäuse betreiben. Kleiner schafft nur Gigabyte mit dem Brix.

Aufbau der Hardware:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheR3venger (19. Juni 2014)

Das mit der grösse werden wir noch sehen
Vllt schaff ich es kleiner xD
Aber fachlich saubere zusammenstellung


----------



## bigdaniel (19. Juni 2014)

Wenn du dir ein eigenes Motherboard und Grafikkartenplatine erstellst bestimmt


----------



## TheR3venger (19. Juni 2014)

Ne aber ich hab da nochn paar ideen


----------



## TheR3venger (19. Juni 2014)

Glaubst du es ist möglich die mb und psu jack buchsen zu koppeln und parallel laufen zu lassen
Also mit einem externen nt


----------



## bigdaniel (19. Juni 2014)

Klaro! Ich würde es aber über ein internes Jack-Shield lösen. Ist eleganter.


----------



## TheR3venger (19. Juni 2014)

Man müsste sich mal als gruppe zusammen setzten und überlegen wie man das perfekt lösen kann und den markt mal richtig erschliessen


----------



## The_Schroeder (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Thin ITX System mit GTX 750 (ti) um die 3 Liter*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> So ich habe eine Lösung gefunden, wie man sowohl ThinITX Board als auch HD-PLEX DC Wandlerboard gleichzeitig an bekommt. Man verbindet den PSU-ON PIN des HD-Plex mit dem Source Port eines Transistor, wie man ihn im Cent-Bereich kaufen kann. Irgend einen GND-Pin am Motherboard mit dem Drain Port des Transistors und z.B. eine 3,3V, 5V, oder 12V Ader des SATA Stromkabels auf dem ThinITX Port mit dem Gatter-Port.
> 
> Schaltete man nun das ThinITX Board durch drücken des Powerswitch an, erhält der Transistor z.B. 3,3V am Gatter und schaltet Source und Drain durch (PSU-On auf GND) und das HD-Plex geht auch mit an. Beim Ausschalten versiegen die 3,3V und der Transistor schließt wieder.
> 
> ...


 

Geile Idee 

In der letzten (?) PCGH war ein Artikel zu Mini PC´s.
Mit dabei war der Gigabyte Brix Pro mit CI7-4770R, Ergebnis - 98°C unter Last bei über 5 Sone 

Jetzt wo die Stromversorgung geklärt ist, wie soll das gekühlt werden ?!
Denke das wird schwerer als vermutet. 
Das auch erst durch mein Cube mit 2,5 Liter und 95W APU erfahren


----------



## TheR3venger (20. Juni 2014)

Man könnte eventuel ein peltier element zwischen cpu und kühler verbauen und an 7 volt anschliessen, damit sich kein kondenzwasser bildet


----------



## bigdaniel (20. Juni 2014)

Viel zu aufwendig. Einfach keine größeren Prozessoren als 35W verbauen. Der Intel Core i5-4590T 4x2Ghz reicht dicke. Er erreicht im Turbo bis zu 3Ghz und kann auch vom SilverStone Nitrogon NT07-115X gekühlt werden. Auch wenn dieser etwas von der GPU abgedeckt wird. Die einzige andere Kühlung wäre ein Custom-Kühler derüber die untere Seite des Case verläuft und neben der GPU die Luft aus dem Gehäuse stößt. Vlt passt auch dieser, wenn man den Kühlkörper nach oben drückt Intel Thermal Solution HTS1155LP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss das mal in Sketchup zeichnen in Paint erkennt man das schlecht.


----------



## TheR3venger (20. Juni 2014)

Wir betreiben hier doch sowieso nen riessen aufwand, haha und hier ziehst du die grenze des nonsinns?

Wie wäre es mit dem kühler?
http://mobile.caseking.de/item/43505a412d303535


----------



## bigdaniel (20. Juni 2014)

Der geht auch. Ich bezweifel zwar das der Zalman CNPS2X 120W packt aber dann würden auch 65W oder größere CPUs gehen.

Oder etwas in diese Richtung und knapp 3cm niedriger...SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.- NT01-E


----------



## TheR3venger (20. Juni 2014)

An den hab ich auch noch gedacht
http://www.inter-tech.de/index.php?...-intelr-cpu-server-kuehler&Itemid=272&lang=de

Vllt mit umgedrehtem lüfter und als blowout nutzen


----------



## bigdaniel (20. Juni 2014)

Der würde aber extrem laut werden, ich sag nur 5000 u/min.


----------



## TheR3venger (20. Juni 2014)

Ich zeig ja nur ne möglichkeit auf
Wobei mir der zalman kühler am besten gefällt


----------



## bigdaniel (20. Juni 2014)

Den Prototyp von Prolimatech (http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c6/500x1000px-LL-c683476e_43f805f953f815a6a1411079b9852b72.jpeg) und die Seite die zur GPU zeigt abtrennen


----------



## The_Schroeder (20. Juni 2014)

Wird das für einen 3 Liter Cube nicht alles zu groß ?! 
Den Zalman würde ich nicht emphelen, das Ding rattert durch jeden Test, ein Kunde von uns hat mir das Ding fast gegen Kopf geworfen weil er Mist ist und die kupfernen Lamellen sind aus Alu 
Bin für einen H60 etc Mod mit 2 Alphacool Triple 40mm Radis 
Pro Radiator können je nach Lüfter Bestückung bis zu 150W abgeführt werden 
Denke aber das ein I5 (65W - Damit eine 760 Sinn macht), die GTX 760 , das Powerboard + Radis locker auf die 4 Liter zugehen.
Ohne ext. Netzteil


----------



## TheR3venger (20. Juni 2014)

210x210x90mm
Sind knapp 4liter
Da könnte man nen 200mm radiator mit mod verbauen,
Braucht man da kein ausgleichsbehälter


----------



## bigdaniel (20. Juni 2014)

Hmm ist dann aber in meinen Augen nicht mehr Zielführung unter 3 Liter sollte es schon sein.


----------



## The_Schroeder (21. Juni 2014)

Seh ich auch so.
Im Moment sind aber selbst 95W bei 2,5 Liter etwas das mich überfordert 
Kurze Frage diesbezüglich - Greifen irgendwelche Energiespar Modi im Bios/UEFI oder fährt ne Prozi da vollen Takt und entsprechende Abwärme ?


----------



## TheR3venger (21. Juni 2014)

Mit der kfa gtx 750 ti low profil müsste es locker klappen


----------



## NerdFlanders (21. Juni 2014)

Was haltet ihr vom Folgenden:

Chieftec Compact IX-03B, Custom Seitenteile die _geschlossen _sind (bis auf einen Einlass für den GraKa Lüfter), für die CPU das: Dynatron K129 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und 4x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XS1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (natürlich geregelt).

2 Lüfter saugen kalte Luft von unten an, 2 blasen sie oben raus - Kaminkonzept ähnlich den neuen Mac Pros. (CPU Kühler müsste natürlich so eingebaut werden dass die Rippen vertikal sind)

Zur Optimierung könnten man auch noch eine Art Trichter einbauen damit mehr Luft am CPU Kühlkörper vorbei fließt.


----------



## bigdaniel (21. Juni 2014)

Je nach Auslastung greifen die Energiesparoptionen. Unter Vollast erreicht die Cpu dann die höchdte Avwärme. Durch untervolten kann man die Temperatur weiter senken.


----------



## The_Schroeder (21. Juni 2014)

Ja das ist mir alles klar, die Frage ist ja ob im Bios ein Modi aktiv ist oder der Prozi volle Pulle läuft ^^

Edit - Im Bios/Uefi läuft jeder Prozi mit max Takt. - Google ...hatte etwas völlig anderes gesucht o.O


----------



## Lowmotion (24. Juni 2014)

Stellst du Windows auf maximales Energiesparen, dann ruckelt dir jedes Spiel. Im Gigabyte UEFI gibt es sogar eine spezielle Option, die den Leistungsverlust durch C States an SSDs minimiert. Die Option hat aber nicht jedes UEFI.

Bist du dann im Spiel auf Höchstleistung unterwegs, dann schafft es der Kühler kaum eine Haswell CPU zu bändigen. Der Unterschied zwischen geköpfter CPU + Flüssigmetal-WLP und der ungeköpften Standard-CPU ist riesig. Hinzu kommt der Anpressdruck, den man durch Push-Pins nicht erreichen kann. Selbst eine Highend-Wakü hat Probleme einen AVX3 Haswell zu kühlen, da die Wärmeübertragung nicht stimmt. 

Das Problem mancher ITX bzw. Thin-ITX Boards ist auch die Qualität. Die Boards leisten nicht immer soviel wie größere ATX Boards. Die CPU braucht mehr Strom bzw. man kann nicht jeden Schalter im Bios umlegen um Strom zu sparen. Gerade unter Last erwarte ich einen erhöhten Verbrauch.

Das Problem mit der KFA² low profile ist, dass die Karte keinen 6Pin Stecker hat. Denn relativ viele Feedbacks zu Karten ohne Stromstecker lauten: das Mainboard kann den gewünschten Strombedarf unter Last nicht decken. Andererseits ist die KFA² lp sowieso schwächer als andere 750 Ti Modelle. Natürlich gibt es zu demselben Preis schon Karten mit 1400er Takt, die fast 30% schneller sein können. Ebenso kann es hier auch das Problem mit der WLP geben, denn die Hersteller nehmen im Prinzip das günstigste Material. Mit ein wenig Garantieverlust (kein Händler interessiert sich dafür) kann man die Leistung verbessern. Bei den Reviews zu den 750 Ti Karten vom Februar muss man aufpassen, da durch die neuen Treiber etwas Mehrleistung zustande gekommen ist. Doch der Bios Support seitens Nvidia ist recht schlecht. Man kann die 750 (ti) Serie schon als EoL bezeichnen und eventuell kommt schon dieses Jahr eine 850 Ti auf den Markt.

Nun wollte ich tatsächlich eine M.2 SSD kaufen. Das gestaltet sich schwierig, da neben dem geringen Angebot auch die Preise deutlich über den Preisen für 2,5" SSDs liegen. M.2 gibt es bekanntlich in verschiedenen Längen, Geschwindigkeiten, Modi (Sata oder PCI-E) und nicht jede M.2 ist bootbar. Zudem braucht man quasi zwingend UEFI bzw Windows im UEFI Modus. Ich hätte erwartet, dass man auf jedem neuen 9er Board eine M.2 Schnittstelle findet, doch dem ist nicht so. Warum das so ist wird dem User klar, wenn er die Vorteile und Nachteile von M.2 nachließt und das Thema sinnvollerweise auf die kommende Generation von Intel verschiebt, wo es dann ausgereifter sein wird. Ich könnte es dennoch schaffen eine kompatible SSD aufzutreiben, doch der Aufpreis zur aktuellen Crucial MX100 wäre spürbar.

Vergleicht man noch aktuelle Netzteile, dann sieht man schnell, dass leistungsstarke PICO-Netzteile recht teuer sind. Die SFX Netzteile sind güntiger, aber dafür lauter. Zwar gibt es gute 350-400 Watt SFX Netzteile, aber das dürfte mehr kosten als ein Marken-Netzteil. Zudem sind die Full Size ATX Netzteile leiser und leistungsfähiger für kommende Aufrüstungen. Andererseits stelle ich fest, dass ein normaler Spiele PC weniger als 300 Watt im Spiel verbraucht, doch es gibt Grafikkarten mit 400 Watt Verbrauch. Nimmt man nun den Test auf CB zu Rate, dann hält ein gutes Netzteil schon mehr als 5 Jahre und überlebt 1-2 Aufrüstungen. In 5 Jahren wird die Medium-Highend Grafikkarten-Generation eben nicht bei 100 Watt hängen, sondern wie eh und je bei 300-400 Watt.

Also müßte des Plan des vernünftigen Users lauten: ein möglichst kleines ATX Gehäuse samt einfachstem z-ATX Mainboard, dickem CPU Kühler, sauschnellem 2400er Speicher, aktueller P/L Grafikkarte (280x), 92+ Netzteil mit 14cm Lüfter, neuste Lüfterrechnologie und flinker 250 Gb SSD. Optional wäre eine einfach Soundkarte speziell für Kopfhörer in Betracht zu ziehen.

Dennoch habe ich nun mein zehntes ITX Mainboard bestellt


----------



## The_Schroeder (24. Juni 2014)

Problem bei aktuellen Prozi´s als auch GPU´s wird immer mehr, dass die Zahl an Transistoren zunimmt, aber die Chips kaum größer werden.
Dadurch entsteht mehr Wärme auf weniger Raum. Bin auf Lösungen gespannt.

Das sie nicht so viel Leisten (können) ist klar, bei der Größe leidet nunmal die Spannungsversorgung oder die Kühlung etc.
Was erhöhten Verbrauch bei kleinen Platinen angeht, bin ich skeptisch.
Das Asrock FM2A88x-ITX+ das ich nutze verbraucht recht wenig zB.

Ein wenig Garantieverlust WTF ?!  ...Sry, aber die Formulierung ist zum schießen 
Stimmt jedoch das man 2-3 °C rausholen könnte.
Bin für unser Ding immernoch für eine 760 
Die 850 (Ti) wird eh ne Maxwell, vermutlich ne A2,..sofern die aktuellen A1 sind, keine Ahnung 

M.2 sehe ich ähnlich, stehen lassen bis es laufen kann.

350-400W SFX PSUs kosten von Markenherstellen nicht viel mehr als billige ( Bei denen ich ANgst um mein System hätte  )

200-300W für einen Mini PC sind denke ich mehr als genug.
Wer aufrüsten will sollte mehr nehmen das stimmt.
Der Verbrauch dürfte aber bei gleicher Leistung weiter runter gehen, siehe GTX 560 Ti / GTX 750 Ti...selbe Leistung aber mehr als 50% Unterschied bei der TDP 

Bei Intel CPU´s würde sich 2400er RAM kaum bemerkbar machen, 1600 reichen dicke. 
ITX Board, Xenon 1230 V3 oder so, 8GB RAM, R9-290, Wakü und ein 450/600W SFX NT von Silverstone...ich würds nehmen


----------



## Lowmotion (24. Juni 2014)

Ein Markennetzteil hält mehr aus als was drauf steht. Ich habe hier eine 7970 OC im Furmark auf 350 Watt betrieben - mit einem 350 Watt NT. Ich bezweifel, dass SFX das leisten kann, was ATX leistet. Sonst wären alle Netzteile kleiner gefertigt.

Das FM2A88x-ITX+ hatte ich als A85 und die Tage kommt das FM2A88x-ITX+ noch auf den Tisch. Aktuell ist das Gigabyte FM2A88 in der ITX Version besser, wobei ich auch den Vorgänger hatte. Die ITX Modelle verbrauchen weniger im unteren Bereich mangels Phasen, aber wenn man damit dann übertakten will kommen sie an eine Grenze. Aber die cTDP Funktion ist göttlich. Da stellst du 45 Watt ein und der rechnet unter 45 Watt alle Videos hoch und spielt sie ruckelfrei ab. Ohne cTDP rennt er auf die 80 Watt zu.

Die Hersteller werden aber die TDP Lücke der 750 Ti mit einer 880 auffüllen, also bald gibt es 780er Performance zum günstigen 880er Preis. Mit 200-300 Watt ist das nicht zu machen, denn selbst eine 660 Ti schafft die 300 Watt Grenze - wenn auch nicht in jedem Spiel. Die 280x Karten wird es irgendwann auch für 100 Euro im Ausverkauf geben und dann kommt du mit 300 Watt SFX nicht aus. Zudem sind die Zeiten von Full HD auch gezählt. Mit UHD brauchst du wieder ganz andere low cost Karten, also hast in 5 Jahren dann vllt eine Karte für UHD und geringem Stromverbrauch.

Bei AMD brauchst du Dual Ranked DDR3-2400, aber bei Intel reicht normaler 2400er Ram. Im letzten Artikel (glaub HWBot) wurde mal wieder geschrieben, das DDR3-1600 nicht wirklich ausreicht. Das kann ich bestätigen. Selbst ein Xeon mit 8 Threads wird von so wenigen Spielen genutzt, dass man eigentlich auf schnellen Speicher wie auch auf viele Kerne (mehr als 4) verzichten kann. Die Roadmap sieht keinen Octocore im Mainstream vor - auf die nächsten Jahre. Was bleibt ist schneller 2400er Speicher für 5 Euro Aufpreis.

Wakü: ich habe keine Wakü, weil mein 4670k auf 4,5ghz "passiv" läuft. Außer Netzteil und Grafikkarte läuft kein Lüfter im Gehäuse und aktuell ist es auch offen. Eine Wakü wäre nur lauter und auch nicht besser, aber bestimmt lustig anzusehen. Auch wenn Gehäuse wie das Ncase M1 eine 24cm AiO vorsehen lasse ich im Rechner die Finger von AiOs, da die Pumpe und die Menge an Lüftern nicht silent ist.

Momentan schwebt mir ein möglichst flacher Rechner vor. ITX kann ich nehmen, denn die CPU Leistung reicht ab Quadcore immer aus. Noch fehlt mir der passende Lüfter für ein flaches Gehäuse, der mehr als 65 Watt abführen kann. Eventuell wird es dann doch eine AiO mit gedrosselter Pumpe. Als Soundkarte könnte ich was für USB nehmen, denn das überlebt eine Generation.


----------



## bigdaniel (24. Juni 2014)

@Lowmotion: 


> Ich bezweifel, dass SFX das leisten kann, was ATX leistet. Sonst wären alle Netzteile kleiner gefertigt.


Das ist nicht zwingend richtig, denn es haben sich halt ATX Netzteile als Standart für High-End Systeme durchgesetzt. 
Silverstone bringt in wenigen Wochen ein SFX Netzteil auf dem Markt welches es sogar mit einer x295 aufnehmen könnte.



> Mit 200-300 Watt ist das nicht zu machen, denn selbst eine 660 Ti schafft die 300 Watt Grenze


Ich weiß zwar nicht woher du diese Infos hast, aber eine default GTX660 kann nicht mehr als 140W verbauchen. Auch eine GTX 780 TI liegt unter 300W (240W). Sprichst du vom gesamten System, dann muss die GTX660 schon mit einem übertakteten i7 betrieben werden um die 300er Watt Marke zu sprengen. Mein System liegt mit 2500k und GTX670 bei rund 240W und Paeks von 260W.



> aber bei Intel reicht normaler 2400er Ram. Im letzten Artikel (glaub HWBot) wurde mal wieder geschrieben, das DDR3-1600 nicht wirklich ausreicht.


Beim Thema RAM liegst du in Bezug auf Intel auch falsch, welches Spiel in Full HD und max Details profitiert von schnellem Arbeitsspeicher? Ich denke in 640x480 spielt keiner von uns. Bei AMD APUs sieht das ganze anders aus ich weiß. 



> ich habe keine Wakü, weil mein 4670k auf 4,5ghz "passiv" läuft


Auch beim Thema Wakü hast du eine seltsame Vorstellung. Ich hab Jahre lang der OC-Scene im Hardwareluxx angehört und hatte hier alles von Custom Wakü(480er Radi) , AIO Wakü und auch sehr große Towerkühler. Leider kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass deine CPU einen 2 Stunden Prime run passiv bei 4,5GHz aushällt, selbst wenn diese geköpft ist. Da werden in 5-10Min die max T

Ich finde AIO Wasserkühlungen echt super. Die Pumpe lässt sich wie jeder andere Lüfter regeln und ist dann flüster leise. Außerdem verbauchen sie wenig Platz und erreichen bessere Temperaturen auf der CPU als die besten Tower-Kühler. Meine frühere Corsair H60 konnte meinen 2500k bei 4x5GHZ mit 1,35V unter 75°C halten in Prime95.



> In 5 Jahren wird die Medium-Highend Grafikkarten-Generation eben nicht bei 100 Watt hängen, sondern wie eh und je bei 300-400 Watt.


Der Trend geht zu immer effizienterer Hardware. Laut deiner Rechnung müssten High-End Karten dann ja das 2 fache verbrauchen. Ich bin mal gespannt wie die GTX 1280 mit 800W aussieht XD und die Dualcoreversion mit 1400W.



> Also müßte des Plan des vernünftigen Users lauten....Optional wäre eine einfach Soundkarte speziell für Kopfhörer in Betracht zu ziehen.


Welcher vernümpftige User kauft sich eine extra Soundkarte.



> Doch der Bios Support seitens Nvidia ist recht schlecht. Man kann die 750 (ti) Serie schon als EoL bezeichnen und eventuell kommt schon dieses Jahr eine 850 Ti auf den Markt.


Wofür braucht man bitte ein neues Bios, wenn alles läuft?


----------



## Lowmotion (25. Juni 2014)

bigdaniel schrieb:


> Das ist nicht zwingend richtig, denn es haben sich halt ATX Netzteile als Standart für High-End Systeme durchgesetzt.
> Silverstone bringt in wenigen Wochen ein SFX Netzteil auf dem Markt welches es sogar mit einer x295 aufnehmen könnte.



Ja das Netzteil ist schon seit 3 Monaten in aller Munde. Der angepeilte Preis liegt bei über 120 Euro. Es kostet natürlich etwas mehr als vergleichbare ATX Netzteile und es wird sich zeigen, ob es bei einer x295 lautlos sein wird oder nicht. Ohne Reviews kann man dazu nichts sagen.



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht woher du diese Infos hast, aber eine default GTX660 kann nicht mehr als 140W verbauchen. Auch eine GTX 780 TI liegt unter 300W (240W). Sprichst du vom gesamten System, dann muss die GTX660 schon mit einem übertakteten i7 betrieben werden um die 300er Watt Marke zu sprengen. Mein System liegt mit 2500k und GTX670 bei rund 240W und Paeks von 260W.



Ich meinte schon das Gesamtsystem mit entsprechender Hardware unter maximaler Auslastung. Nimm man die unterschiedlichen Modelle auf dem Markt, dann gibt es Karten mit maximalem Powerlevel, geringem Asic Wert und das Ganze als OC Edition mit Custom PCB.



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Beim Thema RAM liegst du in Bezug auf Intel auch falsch, welches Spiel in Full HD und max Details profitiert von schnellem Arbeitsspeicher? Ich denke in 640x480 spielt keiner von uns. Bei AMD APUs sieht das ganze anders aus ich weiß.



Es geht um die wenigen, aktuellen Tests mit schnellem Speicher. Ich habe es ja bei BF4 selber nachgemessen. Es sind relativ weniger Spiele oder Programme, die davon profitieren. Aber das trifft auf HT/SMT ebenfalls zu. Viele User greifen zum Xeon + H-Chipsatz, der maximal 1600 Mhz Speichertakt kann. Also ist der Speicher über 1600 Mhz uninteressant, aber kostet auch nur ein paar Euro mehr bzw. teilweise sogar keinen Aufpreis.



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Auch beim Thema Wakü hast du eine seltsame Vorstellung. Ich hab Jahre lang der OC-Scene im Hardwareluxx angehört und hatte hier alles von Custom Wakü(480er Radi) , AIO Wakü und auch sehr große Towerkühler. Leider kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass deine CPU einen 2 Stunden Prime run passiv bei 4,5GHz aushällt, selbst wenn diese geköpft ist. Da werden in 5-10Min die max T
> 
> Ich finde AIO Wasserkühlungen echt super. Die Pumpe lässt sich wie jeder andere Lüfter regeln und ist dann flüster leise. Außerdem verbauchen sie wenig Platz und erreichen bessere Temperaturen auf der CPU als die besten Tower-Kühler. Meine frühere Corsair H60 konnte meinen 2500k bei 4x5GHZ mit 1,35V unter 75°C halten in Prime95.



Prime95 Version 28 wird er bestimmt nicht schaffen, aber für Spiele reicht es aus, da hier die Last nicht all zu hoch sein wird. AiO sind von der Leistung her toll. Doch die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind teils viel zu laut und die Geräusche der Pumpe lassen sich nicht so stark reduzieren wie bei einem Lüfter. Dann darfst du die Lüfter tauschen und vier neue Highendlüfter dazukaufen. Die Kosten sind im Vergleich zur Luftkühlung bestimmt um ein Vielfaches höher.



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Der Trend geht zu immer effizienterer Hardware. Laut deiner Rechnung müssten High-End Karten dann ja das 2 fache verbrauchen. Ich bin mal gespannt wie die GTX 1280 mit 800W aussieht XD und die Dualcoreversion mit 1400W.



Der Trend geht zu mehr Effizienz und die "Ersparnisse" beim Verbrauch werden wieder in mehr Takt und mehr Spannung umgesetzt. Eine kommende Grafikkarte wird bei gleichem Verbrauch der aktuellen Generation mehr leisten. Wir werden keine 200 Watt Netzteile einbauen, sondern weiter bei 300-600 Watt bleiben.



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Welcher vernümpftige User kauft sich eine extra Soundkarte.



Mancher Onboardsound von diversen Mainboards im unteren Preisbereich ist alles andere als super. Mittels Soundkarte ist man nicht abhängig von der Mainboardwahl und ein guter Klang überlebt ein paar Mainboardgenerationen.



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Wofür braucht man bitte ein neues Bios, wenn alles läuft?


 
Was war zuerst da? Der eine User sagt: die Hardware muss defekt/schlecht sein, weil jeden Monat 2-3 Bios Updates veröffentlicht werden. Der andere User sagt: der Support der Hardware ist außerordentlich gut, da nur wenige Bios Updates erscheinen. Wer hat nun recht?


----------



## TheR3venger (25. Juni 2014)

Also ich mal mal ein wenig überlegt
Mit Maßen von 180x180x90 ist man unter drei liter
Da könnte man einer grundplatte nehmen
Die grafikkarte mit lüfter nach unten drauf und ne aussparung für den graka lüfter das der die luft von unter dem gehäuse ansaugen kann
Nebendran das nt und dann ab ne platte drüber auf welcher da mb geschraubt ist
Prozzi saugt die luft von ner öffnung im deckel
Cpu und gpu haben somit getrennte kühlkreisläufe und blasen die warme abluft nach hinten und zu den seiten raus


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Juni 2014)

neues bios fuer ne 750ti braucht keiner, das baut man sich selbst.

tdp-grenze erhoehen, voltagebereich erweitern taktraten anpassen.

das bringt alles eh kein hersteller.

karten, die ein grakabiosupdate brauchen haben entweder kompatibilitaetsprobleme oder schlechte lueftersteuerungen.
beides finde ich jetzt bei 750ern nicht massiv


----------



## Lowmotion (26. Juni 2014)

Das stimmt schon zum Teil, nur findest du eher 100 Reviews zu 780 Ti Karten als einen Bericht zum 750 Ti Modding außer zB. auf THG. Es wäre einfach für sämtliche MiniPC Planungen, wenn es mehr Input geben würde. Selbst in den Hinterhofforen probiert es niemand, weil die Werbung und der Anreiz fehlt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juni 2014)

dann schau halt auf hwluxx in den sammelthread 

generell lassen sich 750er auch modden.
kuehler passen auch viele. der punkt ist, die 750er sind weniger interessant fuer gamer.

rechne mal ca. 1000 punkte valley in extreme hd bei ner gtx750-1gb non ti @1450/3004

die ti wuerd ich gern auch mal nehmen, aber aktuell hab ich andere baustellen.


----------



## Lowmotion (27. Juni 2014)

Im hwluxx hängt schon mein Thread. Der Sammelthread ist aber neu.


----------



## bigdaniel (27. Juni 2014)

Plz back to topic


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juni 2014)

der sammeler ist nicht neu 
nur schon laenger in bearbeitung


----------



## The_Schroeder (27. Juni 2014)

Bastel zZ an einem ITX Kühler mit max 3,7cm, aber ich könnte nebenbei ja mal ein Modell von unserem Zwerg machen


----------



## TheR3venger (27. Juni 2014)

Wie gesagt 180x180x90mm
Das geht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juni 2014)

meinst du n 3d modell?
von?


----------



## TheR3venger (27. Juni 2014)

Ich kann cad daten erstellen mit sld works und sie alles zur verfügung stellen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juni 2014)

kann ich auch, sofern ich zeit finde 

fuer 750er kuehler muss ich eh mal ran


----------



## The_Schroeder (27. Juni 2014)

Man ich hab nur Sketch Up 

Kann einer virtuell nen Kühler testen ?
So Wärmeübergang CPU - Kühler - Luft ob das passt ? ^^


Edit: Bei 18x18x9cm wäre arschknapp auch Platz für ein Flex ATX PSU....bekommen also alles unter  
BrixBig 

Aber die Kühlung wird ne Sache


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juni 2014)

ggf. heatpipekonst?


----------



## TheR3venger (28. Juni 2014)

Also ich würde vor einem flex atx eher das nt von hd plex verbauen und eigentlich müsste das so passen und wäre bei 2,9-3,0 Liter


----------



## The_Schroeder (28. Juni 2014)

Hast du das ext. Netzteil zu den 3 Litern mitgezählt ?
Maketingtechnisch hören sich 3 Liter geiler an aber eigentlich wären es ja dann mehr.
Mein Cube wäre bei 2,5 Liter, mit ext. PSU bei 3,2


----------



## TheR3venger (28. Juni 2014)

Soll ich auch nich des stromkabel dazu rechnen xD


----------



## The_Schroeder (29. Juni 2014)

Nur wenn du magst 

Wobei ne gute Wakü reinpassen dürfte ohne Flex PSU


----------



## TheR3venger (29. Juni 2014)

Man müsste halt einen dünnen radiator nutzen und dann wird die grafikkarte zur single slot
Könnte schon gehen


----------



## The_Schroeder (29. Juni 2014)

Man könnte 2 Alphacool Triple 40mm Radis benutzen, je 150W TDP möglich mit den passenden Lüftern.
Würde für CPU + GPU reichen, man bräuchte nur ne H100 Pumpe oder ähnliche wegen des Durchflusses. dann würde es passen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheR3venger (29. Juni 2014)

Dann müssten auch 2 quaddro 40er passen für oc potential

Wie siehts da eigentlich mit ausgleichsbehälter aus?


----------



## The_Schroeder (29. Juni 2014)

Bei dennen weiß ich nicht einmal ob es die gibt ^^

Wäre in der H100 etc dabei (Kühler/Pumpe/AGB)


----------



## TheR3venger (29. Juni 2014)

Dachte immer des besteht nur aus pumpe und radiator


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juni 2014)

bei AiOs is des normal ohne agb.
gibt da aber ausnahmen, wo es n agb in ner AiO gibt. hab des auch oft schon am radi gesehen


----------



## The_Schroeder (29. Juni 2014)

Bei der ersten H60 war ein seperater dabei, bei der neueren Version gibt es so speziell keinen mehr, kannst nur da wo die Kreiselpumpe reinkommt Flüssifkeit zu geben.
Prinzipell wäre es so aber machbar ^^

Edit :
Gigabyte klaut uns die Ideen 
Dafür dürfte unsere nicht bei über 80°C hängen 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Kompl...abyte-Brix-GB-BXi5G-760-angekuendigt-1126962/


----------



## The_Schroeder (12. Juli 2014)

Kühlungsvorschlag !

Die ursprüngliche Idee war einen langgezogenen Kupferkühler und einen Radiallüfter zu benutzen.
Vom Aufbau her wie der Acrtic Cooling Accelero X1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dan hab ich mir ein Video zum Gigabyte-BXi5G-760 angesehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hGI8iYjk0rc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Idee ist nicht doof, nur zu klein 
Man nehme 2 Platinen, halte sie übereinander und hämmer den Vollkupfer-Kühler zwischen und 2 50mm Lüftern die Luft schubsen 

Prinzipell würde ich das gleiche vorschlagen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Board, von CPU bis rüber zur Southbridge, über die RAMs und den mPCIe Anschluss eine Vapor Chamber um die Wärme gleichmäßig zu verteilen.
Die Fins gehen dabei von unten nach oben.
Sollte für eine 65W CPU ausreichend sein.
Für die GTX 760 sollten jedoch Heatpipes genutz werden, da sie die Wärme schneller verteilen was bei etwa 160W TDP empfehlenswert wäre.
Dazu nehme man ein Kupferplättchen als Heatspeader, 4 gepresste 8mm Heatpipes (die mit Drahtgeflecht drinnen  ) und verlege sie so, das sie die Fläche des Boards abdecken.
Der Grafikchip würde folgerichtig nach unten zeigen und der PCIe Anschluss wenn man das Bild des Boards betrachtet nach oben.
Durch 3 50mm Lüfter könnte man dann die nötige Luft bewegen.
Denke ein selbstgebautes Gehäuse ist die effektivste Lösung, um Größe, Leistung und Kühlung unter einen Hut zu bringen.
Trotzdem werden die Temperaturen bei 80°C+ liegen schätze ich mal,...220W TDP bleiben 220W TDP 
Model wird folgen.

Feedback erwünscht, ist aber halt nur ne Idee


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2014)

edit: 
hier stand mist, hatte es erst nicht verstanden, aber ja... alles klar


----------



## The_Schroeder (13. Juli 2014)

Da ich erst das editierte lesen, sag ich einfachmal ...passt scho


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2014)

moin, wie gesagt hatte es erst nicht ganz verstsnden und ne unpassende frage gestellt 

die idee ist echt gut.
muesste es da nicht von den ersten gtx 295ern kuehler geben, die man modden kann? die muessten sogar mehr tdp vertragen.


----------



## The_Schroeder (13. Juli 2014)

Na toll 

Lässt sich da kaum machen, sind glaube sogar zu hoch. Wir haben zwischen Graka und CPu vllt 1cm 
Die GTX 295 Rev1 hat ja ne TDP von 284W etwa und hat gebrüllt, also von daher 
Werde erstmal ne Model machen, wird aber wahrscheinlich noch keines in der richtigen Größe sein


----------



## Viner-Cent (13. Juli 2014)

Ich würde das so ähnlich wie im Gigabyte Brick lösen, aus Kupfer einen Kühler fräsen lassen oder bauen (eher Lamellen auf ne Heatpipe löten, mehr Oberfläche) und dann Lüfter davor tun.


----------



## The_Schroeder (14. Juli 2014)

Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Ich würde das so ähnlich wie im Gigabyte Brick lösen, aus Kupfer einen Kühler fräsen lassen oder bauen (eher Lamellen auf ne Heatpipe löten, mehr Oberfläche) und dann Lüfter davor tun.


 Ist beabsichtigt 
Mit kam leider nur das WM Finale zwischen das Model  

Edit: Die Bilderse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das erste ist von der Seite für das Board mit CPU, SpaWa und NB Kontaktfläche und das seite für die GPU samt RAMs und den SpaWas dort.
Für die GPU hab ich 4 Heatpipes benutz und versucht möglichst viel zu verteilen unter Berücksichtigung der Bauteile auf der Graka etc.

Feedback !!


----------



## CmdCobra (14. Juli 2014)

Sieht echt sauber aus.
Auch die Idee finde ich echt spannend 

weiter so


----------



## bigdaniel (14. Juli 2014)

Ich bin auch begeister nur wo stehen die Lüfter?


----------



## Viner-Cent (14. Juli 2014)

Da wird man auf jedem Fall ne Menge undervolting betreiben müssen, sieht aber echt gut aus. Ich würde eine Firma suchen, die richtig richtig dünn fräsen kann, damit man möglichst viel Oberfläche bekommt.


----------



## The_Schroeder (14. Juli 2014)

Die Lüfter würden am hinteren Ende mit einem Air Duct montiert werden, denke da an 3 50mm Lüfter.
Werde die Tage das Model verbessern und gucken ob ich es gerendert bekomme


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juli 2014)

Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Da wird man auf jedem Fall ne Menge undervolting betreiben müssen, sieht aber echt gut aus. Ich würde eine Firma suchen, die richtig richtig dünn fräsen kann, damit man möglichst viel Oberfläche bekommt.



richtig duenn ist unpraktisch.
das verhaeltnis dicke zu laenge ist entscheidend.


----------



## The_Schroeder (14. Juli 2014)

Ich finde 0,7mm sollten die Lammellen schon haben um genug Masse zu haben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juli 2014)

unter 1,5-1,75mm brauchst du nicht anfangen, sonst sind die nur ueber 2-3mm hoehe wirksam.
dann eher v-foermige lamellen, unten breit, oben duenn....


----------



## The_Schroeder (14. Juli 2014)

Und warum sind dann die Fins aller CPU/GPU Kühler so dünn ? 
Wenn du sie dicker machst leiten sie Wärme besser, dünn ist zur Abgabe besser, zu mal wir massig Oberfläche brauchen.
0,5 bis 0,8mm sind üblich bei Kühlern meines Wissens nach.

Ansonsten lasst uns an be quiet ne Frage schreiben, die Jungs sind extrem hilfsbereit bei Fragen und erklären sehr viel und genau


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juli 2014)

Weil die an Heatpipes hängen und da mit Kragen aufgestulpt sind.


----------



## The_Schroeder (14. Juli 2014)

Watt   ?!!?

Das Model ist nur zur Veranschaulichung, das fertige kommt genauer und auch nochmal in Einzelteile zerlegt  .


----------



## Viner-Cent (14. Juli 2014)

Das macht aber keinen Unterschied zur Abgabe über die Lamellen, man sollte die Bodenplatte dicker machen (1-2mm) und die Lamellen extrem dünn. Wenn man von irgendwo Heatpipes auftreiben könnte wäre extrem gut, dann kann man Schwankungen besser ausgleichen.


----------



## The_Schroeder (15. Juli 2014)

Der Kühler soll von den Fins her und den verbauten Heatpipes aussehen wie bei diesem Bild einer GTX 295 Rev1.
Bei mir wären die Fins halt nur gerade und nicht schräg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf die Unterseite kommt dann eine Vapor Chamber gelötet und fertig.


----------



## Viner-Cent (15. Juli 2014)

Kannst du ne Vapor Chamber auftreiben? Das wäre  echt ideal dafür!!!


----------



## The_Schroeder (15. Juli 2014)

Hab bis jetzt noch keine gefunden, sind auch oft englisch oder chinesische Seiten und da ist mein Englisch schon kaum noch zu gebrauchen 

Andere Frage, wenn ich das Modell fertig hab und als .dwg (?) exportiert hab.
Kann da einer mal versuchen ne Simulation laufen zu lassen, mit 5 Wärmequellen und ob der Abtransport läuft (CPU, GPU, SB u 2x SpaWas) ?
Frage bleibt ja ob der Kühler 220W+ TDP packt


----------



## TheR3venger (16. Juli 2014)

Also ich könnte soweit ich weis mit solidworks mal ne simulation machen

Mfg julian


----------



## bigdaniel (16. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube ihr habt eine Sache nicht bedacht. Wenn die Grafikkarte mit der GPU nach unten auf das Motherboard zeigen soll, benötigt ihr eine flex Risercard die einmal um die Grafikkarte geht (ca. 180-200mm).  Schaffen nur die von 3M für 80€ das Kabel.

Würde man eine pcb Risercard nehmen bei der die PCIe Buchse zum Mainboard hin zeigt, könnte man den originalen Grafikkartenkühler verwenden (MSI Gtx 760 ITX) Zwischen GPU und Motherboard ist dann zwar wenig Platz für den CPU Kühler, würde aber eh nur nen 35W Dual oder Quadcore verbauen. Ich halte nicht soviel von diesen ganzen custom Lösungen. Sieht zwar nett aus aber viel zu aufwendig. Zack bei der nächsten Grafikkarte ist die GPU an einer anderen Position und nichts passt mehr. Wenn ihr ben Kühler entwickelt dann für die CPU das würde Sinn machen, bedingt durch den geringen Platz und dieser Kann bei jedem Thinitx wiederverwendet werden.

Konzeotzeichnung XD:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Schroeder (16. Juli 2014)

Hey du hast damit angefangen von wegen Thin ITX, Coustom Blende und möglicher Umbau einer GTX 760 auf Single Slot 

Das Gehäuse dürfte aber dann mehr als 3 Liter haben oder ?
Ansonsten find ichs gut, man sollte nur die GPU thermisch vom Rest isolieren.
Denke aber wenn wir sowas hinstellen, dann richtig mit nem starken 65W Quad.
Bringt nix wenn da eine GTX 760 drinnen hockt und den Prozi auslacht 
Zum Coustom CPU Kühler, ich würde die Fins um 90° drehen und dioe Heatpipes einfach gerade verlaufen lassen.
Den Biegeradius bekommt man nicht hin das der so flach wird.

@ Julian
Klingt gut, werden wir bestimmt noch brauchen können


----------



## TheR3venger (16. Juli 2014)

Ja ich lern ja tech. Produktdesigner
Muss ja zu was gut sein

Ich bin dafür die grafikkarte unter das mb zu packen mit lüfter nach unten und somit cpu und gpu getrennte kühlkreisläufe haben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juli 2014)

Oder Wasser 
Da muss dann aber ne AiO geschlachtet werden. Und n 3x80mm Radiator zu.
Ob das dann noch in dem 3l-Volumen bleibt? Angst vor hohen Wassertemperaturen sind dann auch nicht optimal.

Ist halt echt nicht einfach.


----------



## bigdaniel (16. Juli 2014)

Ich hab mal was gebastelt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So würde ich es machen. Das HD-Plex Board hab ich erstmal raus gelassen.


----------



## The_Schroeder (16. Juli 2014)

Sieht gut aus 

Auf welche Höhe kommen wir da ?
Bekommt man da vllt ein Flex ATX PSU rein ?
Für die CPU Kühlung könnte man einen Dynatron oder alten Graka Kühler nehmen und den mit gebogenen Heatpipes verbinden fällt mir gerade ein.


----------



## bigdaniel (17. Juli 2014)

Würde passen dann würde eine Seite des Case von 197 auf 225 anwachsen. Alsi im f1c wird das nichts.


----------



## TheR3venger (17. Juli 2014)

Was natürlich dafür genial wäre, wäre ein dc board für nen pci 6 pin wie in den aio pcs


----------



## TheR3venger (17. Juli 2014)

bigdaniel schrieb:


> Pcie 3.0 oder 2.0 Überteagung? Welche GPU?  Bei dem Maingear handelt es sich um ein aio System von Gigabyte mit nem thinitx board welches einen pcie16x port auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite hat. (Siehe  Gigabyte Hompage ) Das Board (Name: MSH61QI  )wird über 1 Netzteil betrieben und je nach Gpu können noch 1-2 weitere Netzteile unterhalb der Gpu angeschlossen werden. Das interne Dc Board für die Gpu ist nicht wie das hdplex auch für motherboards geeignet und benötigt keinen psu-on pin. Wird die Grafikkarte über den Pcie Port angetriggert schaltet dieses automatisch zu den 2x externem Netzteil durch. Ich mein die Technik dafür ist in der Risercard mit integriert.




Meinst du man kommt irgendwie an das mainboard
Und gibt es ein dc board für den pcie stromsupport zu kaufen?


----------



## Eins33Sieben (23. Juli 2014)

Sehr schön gemacht. Wäre mir aber für ein bisschen Platz Einsparung zu viel Arbeit , da hätte ich doch lieber einen HTPC mit etwas Aufrüstpotenzial.


----------



## bigdaniel (23. Juli 2014)

Dann nenn mir doch mal einen HTPC unter 10 Liter bei dem man eine GTX 760 verbauen kann. Wir sprechen ja auch nicht von 1 Liter Ersparnis sondern von 7 Litern. Außerdem kann man dieses System genau so aufrüsten wie jedes andere.


----------



## Lowmotion (31. Juli 2014)

Wenn die Grafikkarte über der CPU sitzt, dann gibt es fast keinen Kühler auf dem Markt, der die Wärme von der CPU nach außen leitet bzw. genau paßt. 

Mit einer AiO Pumpe und dem folgenden Radiator könnte man vllt das Problem lösen:

Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 40mm Dual 14209


----------



## Viner-Cent (31. Juli 2014)

Es gibt da den Kühler hier, glaub aber nicht, dass der sehr gut kühlt


----------



## TheR3venger (31. Juli 2014)

Bei einem cpu mit niedriger tdp schon


----------



## bigdaniel (31. Juli 2014)

Für solche ein System kommen eh nur CPUs mit einer TPD von 34-45W in Frage und dafür reichen viele kleine Kühler.


----------



## TheR3venger (1. August 2014)

Ich habe den Zamlam kühler übrigens gekauft und verbaut,
Die Lautstärke ist absolut ok und ich höre auch kein rattern oder ähnliches,
Das grosse ABER ist, das die Höhe doch so hoch ist wie die Standart ITX_Blende. also ist er nicht für Thin ITX boards geeignet.
MfG Julian


----------



## bigdaniel (1. August 2014)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht bei der definierten Höhe.


----------



## TheR3venger (1. August 2014)

Naja aber 3 liter ohne ext. Nt sind auch mit nem standart itx board und ner gtx 760mini oder r9 270x itx erreichen


----------



## bigdaniel (1. August 2014)

Wird sehr knapp:
190*190*100 (3,6L) wenn die GPU über dem Board liegt und dieses Design ist schon extrem Knapp da sollte man eher mit 200*200*100 rechnen.
320*45*210 (3,0L) wenn die GPU neben dem Board liegt.


----------



## TheR3venger (2. August 2014)

180x180x92 sind exakt 3 liter und bei ner wandstärke von 2-3 mm realisierbar


----------



## bigdaniel (2. August 2014)

Ok und wo findet das HDPlex Board platz, sodass es auch angeschlossen werden kann?


----------



## TheR3venger (2. August 2014)

Man trennt den computer in 2 segmente
Unten graka und nebendran pb 
Ne platte drüber für getrennte kühlkreisläufe und oben drauf das mb
Cpu lüfter über bohrung in dem deckel und graka zieht luft von unten im boden
Vor dem pb kommt nach hinten gerichtet ein 40mm lüfter um abluft der graka richtung pb nach hinten aus dem gehäuse zu schaffen


----------



## bigdaniel (2. August 2014)

Du hast zu wenig Platz um die Kabel nach oben zu führen und kannst die Kabel nicht auf das Dc-Board stecken denn dieses ist mit gesteckten kabeln höher als 45cm.


----------



## TheR3venger (2. August 2014)

Das sehen wir noch
Ich werde da mal tüfteln und nen prototyp erstellen


----------



## Viner-Cent (2. August 2014)

Die drei liter müssen gehen, Stecker runter und rauflöten, wenns sein muss


----------



## bigdaniel (3. August 2014)

Das würde gehen aber würde bedeuten, man müsste die Hadware stark modifizieren.


----------



## TheR3venger (3. August 2014)

Nein auch ohne löten müsste es gehen


----------



## TheR3venger (6. August 2014)

Könnte man mit diesem netzteil
http://www.mini-box.com/DCDC-USB-200?sc=8&category=981
Vielleicht ein powerboard für die grafikkarte einrichten?


----------



## bigdaniel (6. August 2014)

Ist ne richtig gute Idee, ich kann mir dieses Board in Kombination mit einem Thin Itx Board vorstellen. Genial wäre es, wenn ein Thin Itx board beim anschluss eines Netzteils am Jack (i/o shield) an den internen 2 pin Stecker 19v bereitstellt. Sollten Jack und 2pin parallel geschaltet sein wäre dies möglich. Ich weiß die zwei pins sind normalerweise für interme Netzteile gedacht (open Frame ) aber evt funktioniert auch der andere Weg. Dann müsste man keine Bastellösungen verwenden (y 7,4×5 Stecker, 2 Jacks am Case etc.)

Die mitgelieferten Kabel sind auch super. Input müsste man auf 2pin modden oder nur 2pins des 8pin Steckers aufs Boards stecken. Output ist allerdings CPU 8pin 12v belegung (12v oben gnd unten) daher müssen diese gedreht werden (12v unten gnd oben).


----------



## TheR3venger (7. August 2014)

Ich bin durch zufall darauf gestossen und bin leider in der materie nicht so drin wie du
Ich habe ebenfalls an ein y kabel als simple lösung gedacht, zur parallelschaltung
Und wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe gibt es einen psu on pin


----------



## bigdaniel (13. August 2014)

So habe nun das letzte Puzzelteil gefunden, wenn man statt dem mini.box Wandler das HDPlex verwenden möchte (ermöglicht mehr Power für die GPU). 

Man verbindet den HDPlex input mit den 2Pins des Thin ITX Boards. Der 4pin Stecker passt da drauf (werden halt nur 2 Pins benutzt.)
Nun verbindet man den SATA Stecker des Thin ITX Boards mit einem SATA to Molex adapter und steckt den Stecker in dieses Gerät:

Add2PSU Multiple Power Supply Adapter - Run Multiple PC Computer PSUs Together! | eBay

Außerdem wird der 24pin Stecker des HDPlex Boards damit verbunden und voila wir starten sowohl HDPlex als auch das auf dem ThinITX Board integrierte Board mit einem Drücker auf dem Powerswitch.


----------



## TheR3venger (14. August 2014)

Liefert das netzteil nicht sowieso pro 6pin nur 75w?
Diese nt stecker gibt es auch mit schalter für manuelles einschalten soweit ich gesehen hab
Findet oft verwendung bei egpu's

Desweiteren gibt es ja mb die über einen kleineren atx stromstecker verfügen 
Ich glaube ein 15 pin
Dafür gibt es auch adapter von 24 pin zu "15" pin
Also atx zu nano itx

P.S. Sobald ich jemand habe der meine Steam machine kaufen will, werde ich mit diesem projekt mal starten.
Mit dem Streacom F1 und dan sollten wir noch nen kühler wie den silverstone finden nur flacher.


----------



## bigdaniel (14. August 2014)

Den 15pin Stecker gibt es nur bei einigen älteren gigabyte thin itx boards und benötigt auch 19v. Ich werde auch damit nächsten monat starten mit custom case (support für längere gpus) und dem intel thin itx cooler.


----------



## TheR3venger (14. August 2014)

da bin ich ja mal sehr gespannt
ja ich will erstmal mein zeug verkaufen bevor ich was neues anfange,


----------



## TheR3venger (15. August 2014)

Der 2 pin mb input ist in diesem fall wohl parallel zur buchse geschalten und liefert dann dem entsprechen 19 volt
Verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## bigdaniel (16. August 2014)

Genau, sollte funktionieren. Hab das letztens bei einem NUC-Mod auch so gesehen ( Da wird ein NUC mit einem PicoPSU Kombiniert um mehrere HDDs mit Strom zu versorgen). Sprich wird das Netzteil in das MB gesteckt liefert der 2PIN Port 19V parallel zum Motherboard. Hoffe nur das der ID-Pin auf dem MB auf GND gelegt ist, sonst ist das Dell 330W im 240W Mode und geht bei stärkerer Belastung aus.
Außerdem habe ich noch Bedenken mit der Riser-Card, denn ich glaube, die Karte benötigt via PCIe min 75W und nicht nur 25W wie Thin ITX Boards liefern. Kann allerdings auch sein, dass dies die PCIE-Stromstecker ausgleichen können.  Wenn nicht, sollte hier ein Riser genutzt werden, der eine Stromzufuhr über einen Molexstecker ermöglicht.
Leider musst du den Mod selbst ausprobieren, denn ich konzentriere mich nun doch stärker auf den A4+ (Weiterentwicklung des A4). Ist echte Pioneerarbeit dieser Thread, gibt noch kein Moddingprojekt welches ein PCIe4x ThinITX Board mit einer Grafikkarte kombiniert.  Hab Stunden danach gegoogelt.


----------



## TheR3venger (16. August 2014)

Ja ich weis das es schwierig wird aber der ist schon irgendwie machbar Kann man das mit dem id chip ändern oder sitzt man da vor nem unlösbaren problem?

Edit: nächste woche wird dann case und mb bestellt 
Die alte steam machine von mir ist schon in ebay


----------



## bigdaniel (16. August 2014)

Statt dem MB Jack den Jack vom HDPlex expander Board verwenden und das MB über die 2pins versorgen statt die 19v daher zu bekommen. Wenn du willst mach ich dir ne Zeichnung.


----------



## TheR3venger (16. August 2014)

Oder halt ein y-kabel


----------



## TheR3venger (16. August 2014)

Ne zeichnung wäre super
Was hast du für ne höhe für die graka bei deinem A4 projekt eingerechnet?


----------



## bigdaniel (16. August 2014)

Ein Y Kabel von außen find ich hässlich ist aber sicher Geschmakssache. Die Höhe liegt bei 40mm + 5mm Aufschlag für Bauteile auf der Rückseite des PCBs und 1mm Luft für die Platinenrückseite zum  Aluminium um hier eine Isolierschicht zu berücksichtigen.

So hier mal eine Zeichnung. Tut ein bisschen weh, dass einfach so zu veröffentlichen, weil da viele Stunden Recherche dahinter stecken. Aber da ich das Projekt erstmal nicht mehr verfolge und viele Ideen und Anregungen auch hier aus dem Thread stammen, teile ich es mit euch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die untere Version gefällt mir am besten, denn hier sieht man nur einen Jack von außen.
Verwendet man statt dem HDPlex das mini.box 200W Netzteil kann auf den Add2psu Adapter verzichtet werden denn dieses schaltet automatisch sobald Strom benötigt wird. Hat dafür aber auch weniger Reserven.


----------



## TheR3venger (16. August 2014)

Sieht sehr nice aus
Wird vielleicht ein bisschen dauern bis ich in dem projekt so weit bin aber ich werd mir überlegen was davon ich umsetze


----------



## The_Schroeder (18. August 2014)

Da guckt man mal nicht hin und hier gehts ab 

Selbst mein Cube mit 100W APU auf 2,5 Liter Gehäuse wirkt lau gegen das Ding


----------



## TheR3venger (19. August 2014)

So mainboard; ein einfacher dualcore für den anfang und das streacom gehäuse sind bestellt
Heute abend wird der xbox controller empfänger zurecht gelötet für interne verbauung

Und ich messe ich mal durch ob die Stromanschlüsse parallel geschaltet sind


----------



## TheR3venger (20. August 2014)

Also ich hab schonmal erste gute nachrichten
Das gigabyte h81tn hat ein nach hinten geöffneten pcie slot.
Pcie x16 riser können also genutzt werden


----------



## TheR3venger (23. August 2014)

@bigdaniel
Könntest du in deinem modell mal nachmessen wie hoch die risercard sein muss und wieviel platz zwischen cpu und gpu ist?


----------



## mo_ritzl (23. August 2014)

hier bleib ich auch dabei sehr geiles Projekt.


----------



## TheR3venger (9. September 2014)

Hei zusammen
also ich habe mal angefangen den MOD umzusetzten und mit einem Streacom F1CWS zu bauen

nun mal eine frage.

weis jemand ob man mit dem sata power kabel die restlichen 50w z.B. für eine gtx 750 ti über den onboard SATA Stecker ziehen könnte.

also 25w über PCIE und 50 über Molex to 6 pin Stecker.

mfG Julian


----------



## bigdaniel (9. September 2014)

Ich mein gelesen zu haben, dass dieser Port auch nur 25w leistet.


----------



## TheR3venger (9. September 2014)

Das ist eben der springende punkt,
Eigentlich muss jeder molex stecker 12v und 0,5 A leisten
Also 24w
Da hier aber 4 sata stecker und ein mini sata stecker verbaut werden (am mitgelieferten kabel)
Glaube ich das es möglich sein könnte


----------



## bigdaniel (9. September 2014)

probier es doch auch


----------



## TheR3venger (9. September 2014)

Werde ich wohl müssen
Kannst du in deinem modell nachmessen wie hoch die risercard sein muss

Slotblende muss ich auch noch eine lasern lassen und bei bedarf mach ich mal bilder


----------



## bigdaniel (10. September 2014)

Wird dir nicht weiterhelfen weil die Maße der 3L Kiste von mir nicht 100% genau sind.


----------



## TheR3venger (10. September 2014)

Ohman dann werde ich wohl messen müssen
Vielleicht fräs ich noch ne custom bodenplatte um das mainboard umzudrehen


----------



## TheR3venger (9. Oktober 2014)

Also ich komm im moment nicht so richtig weiter
Werde aber wohl eine gtx 970 mal bestellen und etwas kürzen damit sie ins streacom passt


----------



## dr.cupido (9. Oktober 2014)

Wie schwer wird denn das Teil werden ?


----------



## TheR3venger (10. Oktober 2014)

Puh das ist eine ziemlich gute frage
Aber relativ leicht
Ich schätze mal grob 2 - 3 kg


----------



## TheR3venger (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich werde die Tage eine Grafikkarte bestellen und mit dem Projekt weiter machen,
werden dann mal paar daten, gekaufte Einzelteile und Bilder hier Posten


----------



## The_Schroeder (19. Oktober 2014)

Mich mal hier wieder einklinken 
Bisschen was verpasst wie es aussieht 

Würde je nach Kühlung eher zu 2,5-3kg tendieren.
Mein Cube war komplett bei 1,5kg ^^


----------



## TheR3venger (29. November 2014)

Also ich hab mal ein wenig rumüberlegt wo man das hdplex einbauen könnte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheR3venger (3. Dezember 2014)

Demnächst werde ich das HD- PLEX Powerboard in der Front unterbringen, dazu wird der Powerbutton an eine andere Stelle im Gehäuse gelegt.
Die Front des Gehäuses wird gebohrt, dann Gewinde geschnitten und das Powerboard verschraubt.
Dann werden von innen die Schrauben für das Powerboard eingeschraubt und die Frontvon aussen wieder verspachtelt.
Das ganze wird natürlich dann geschliffen und in weiss Lackiert. 
der Deckel wird dann aufgebohrt damit die Grafikkarte von oben luft anssaugen kann und der Kühler für die CPU durch einen Dynatron K199 ersetzt und mit einem Radiallüfter gekühlt.
Ich weis auch schon wie ich das HDPLEX PB starte , aber das bleibt vorerst ein Geheimnis.

@Bigdaniel Wo kann man die PCIE x4 Riser welche rechts gewinkelt sind, bestellen.

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden, und versuche sowenig modding wie möglich vorzunehmen, das es auch jemand nachbauen kann.


----------



## bigdaniel (4. Dezember 2014)

Hdplex  Einfach mal larry dort anschreibe .


----------



## TheR3venger (4. Dezember 2014)

easy mach ich


----------



## TheR3venger (6. Dezember 2014)

Ist schon da
Larry hat die riser card promt versendet
Bilder folgen


----------



## The_Schroeder (9. Dezember 2014)

Sieht doch schon ganz gut aus. 

Darf ich dich ärgern und dir sagen das ich am Konzept(sehr früh) für einen 3,2 Liter PC mit GTX 970 ( wahrscheinlich eher 960) und i7-4785T sitze?
Samt internem Netzteil und Wakü


----------



## TheR3venger (9. Dezember 2014)

Das ärgert mich nicht weil ich 2 varianten für einen 3liter pc hab xD
Hab aber jetzt mal ne gtx 760 bestellt um zu schaun obs überhaupt klappt


----------



## The_Schroeder (9. Dezember 2014)

Ach verdammt 

Ich schick dir einfach mal ne Bild von meinem Konzept, vllt bringt es dich auf eine Idee für deinen PC ^^

Mit ner GTX 760 wird schwer wegen der Abwärme, ~ 170W TDP, meine das dürften immer noch 140-150W SDP sein.
Das schon nicht wenig bei 3 Litern


----------



## TheR3venger (10. Dezember 2014)

Natürlich ist es nicht wenig, aber ich versuche es lieber mit 170 w tdp um die grenzen auszuloten als mit 150w tdp, 
Wenn es mit der GTX 760 klappt dann mit der 970 oder 960 sowieso,
ich hoffe noch auf eine single slot gtx 960.
Auf deine Nachricht schreib ich dir noch ne ausführlichere antwort


----------



## The_Schroeder (10. Dezember 2014)

Ok, das Argument kann ich so stehen lassen, das kann ich völlig nachvollziehen 
Ja ne Single Slot 960 wäre echt geil, aber wenn ELSA, Galax oder Colorful so eine bringen wird die wahrscheinlich ihr 20cm haben schätze ich.
Jo mach in Ruhe


----------



## TheR3venger (18. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt muss alles nurnoch ordentlich im gehäuse verpflanzt werden und etwas für den start beider netzteile gelötet werden


----------



## bigdaniel (18. Dezember 2014)

Sieht schonmal ganz gut aus. Was ist mit dem Add2psu modul? Dann brauchst du nichts löten.


----------



## TheR3venger (18. Dezember 2014)

Wie du dir sicher vorstellen kannst ist sehr wenig platz bei 3 liter volumen
Deswegen wird ein transistor oder ein relais geschaltet welches beim starten des pcs über die power led den poweron pin auf masse schaltet
Es ist schlicht kein platz für den 24 pin stecker
Dann wird noch die riser card nach hinten geöffnet und ein dynatron k129 gekauft und die lamellen oben umgebogen um diesen oben zu schliessen und die höhe etwas zu minimieren.
Dann ein radiallüfter dran und los gehts


----------



## TheR3venger (20. Dezember 2014)

SOOOO,

Da heute auch ein Bericht über den GR8 von Asus kam denk ich mal ist es ganz passen das ich heute wieder am Werk war,

Zu aller erst:
- Deckel wird noch ein neuer mit Lufteinlässen gelasert
-I/O Shield muss auch noch ein gelasert werden
-CPU kühler wird warscheinlich ein gemoddeter Dynatron K129 + Radial Lüfter
- Kabel werden angepasst und etwas gelötet um das HD-Plex zu starten

Ja ich weis das die Grafikkarte schräg steht, und ja für den aufbau der nicht final ist ist das in Ordnung.

Wenn das I/O shield und der Deckel da sind, die Kabel verlegt und alles final angepasst wurde kann die derzeitige GTX 760 gegen eine GTX 970 getauscht werden.

Da die GTX 760 aber eine höhere Leistungsaufnahme als die GTX 970 hat wollte ich den Aufbau ersteinmal so haben.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Schroeder (20. Dezember 2014)

Sieht schon echt vielversprechend aus 

35W Quadcore ggf + SMT, 8GB DDR3-1600 RAM, Platz für eine 2,5" SSD,  mSata SSD, WLAN/Bluetooth Modul und eine 170W Grafikkarte.
Wenn das Ding in der Lautstärke und Temperaturen, den Geräten von Asus und Alienware in nix nachsteht bzw besser ist, sollten sich die Herren dezent in den Popo getretten fühlen


----------



## TheR3venger (20. Dezember 2014)

Hardwaretechnisch muss ich noch die genannten anpassungen machen und nen quadcore kaufen.
Hätte ich 4mm mehr platz in der länge wäre das nt vorne hin gewandert und an der seite noch ne 2,5 zoll hd platziert worden.
Ja also wenn ich es bei gleichem volumen auf bessere hardware bringe ist das traurig für die hersteller.
Nur das powerboard hätte ich gerne ohne den 24 pin gehabt, wie zuvor im thread mal erwähnt oder sogar im mb integriert.
Aber die groooossen hersteller präsentieren ja kein low profil itx mb mit ordentlichem powerboard und pcie x16 anbindung


----------



## The_Schroeder (20. Dezember 2014)

Eben, wenn wir die passenden Teile hätten würden die nix mehr verkaufen.
Nur Asus als auch Alienware können selbst Platinen herstellen, die könnten eigentlich voll Scheibe spielen, wenn alles passt, findet sich auch jemand der es kauft.


----------



## seba0112 (25. Dezember 2014)

sehr schick das ding


----------



## TheR3venger (26. Dezember 2014)

Da ich wie warscheinlich viele andere über geizhals nach hardware suche ist mir nicht aufgefallen das es ein xeon prozessor mit 25w gibt mit 4 kernen und 8 threads
1,8 ghz und 2,8 ghz single core turbo


----------



## The_Schroeder (26. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab über die Intel ARK Seite geschaut und auch da ist mir der nicht aufgefallen 
Hatte da als Favoriten den i7-4785T mit 2,2-3,2GHz ( 4C/8T ), bei 35W.


----------



## TheR3venger (26. Dezember 2014)

Wenn der preis nicht so hoch wäre
Aber der xeon hats mir irgendwie auch angetan


----------



## The_Schroeder (26. Dezember 2014)

Bei was ist der Xenon ?
Der i7 ist ja bei etwa 300€


----------



## Kinguin (26. Dezember 2014)

schickes Ding,allgemein solche Projekte finde ich interessant 
Mein nächster Gaming Pc wird ebenfalls ne ganze Ecke kleiner sein ^^


----------



## TheR3venger (26. Dezember 2014)

Genau der xeon ist bei 240


----------



## The_Schroeder (27. Dezember 2014)

Meinst den 1230L v3 wa ?
Ist ne sehr geile Wahl weil man auf die iGPU ja echt Verzichten kann.
dazu dann eine GTX 960 / 970. Alter das wird ne fette Kiste


----------



## TheR3venger (27. Dezember 2014)

Vorallem produziert das ding gerade mal 25w tdp
Leicht zu kühlen
Multithreading ist auch ne feine sache
Nur weis ich nicht ob man bei games nicht etwas mehr auf die taktrate schauen sollte
Naja weil samstag ist bestell ich jetzt erstmal paar teile xD


----------



## The_Schroeder (27. Dezember 2014)

Jap, hatte ich auch überlegt.
Aber egal was man dann nimmt, man wäre dann bei 35W +.
Der 1240L lohnt mit 200MHz mehr nämlich nicht so richtig
Prinzipell reicht der 1230 meiner Meinung nach aber um eine 960 zu befeuern


----------



## TheR3venger (27. Dezember 2014)

Joa ich denk auch das der 25w reichen würde
Vllt kann man mit dem dynatron auch nen normalen xeon kühlen
Müsste man ausprobieren
Hab aber immernoch das problem das die graka als pcie 2.0 fähig angezeigt wird und nicht als 3.0

Alle fragen die man dazu finden sind oh nein meine gpu läuft im pcie x16 2.0 modus und als antwort kommt dann
Ach merkt man eh kein unterschied


----------



## The_Schroeder (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich schau mal ob ich was mit 35W finde, was sich lohnt ^^

Naja, ganz unrecht haben die ja auch nicht.
Ist das Board bzw CPU (ab Ivy Bridge - Lanes) PCIe3.0 fähig ?
Gegebenenfalls Bios Update und dann mal im Bios schauen, oft kann man es dort einstellen ^^


----------



## TheR3venger (27. Dezember 2014)

Jop ist absolut fähig xD


----------



## The_Schroeder (27. Dezember 2014)

Praktisch überqualifiziert dafur ja ?! 
Also wie gesagt, weiß nur noch das man es im Bios einstellen kann

Edit : Der einzige Prozi der Multithreading hat, relativ hohen Takt und dabei nicht unötig Strom braucht wäre der  E3-1240L v3 - 4C/8T, 2-3GHz und 25W.
Aber ob der im Vergleich zum 30iger lohnt ist so´ne Sache.
Interessant wäre ob man den Turbo Boost höher stellen kann bei deinem Board.
Zur Not gibt man dem Prozi, wenn vorhanden, etwas Luft nach oben.
Denke 35W und dann kann er besteimmt auch seine 3,5GHz+ auf allen Kernen haben.


----------



## TheR3venger (27. Dezember 2014)

Ja übertakten ist halt bei den thin itx boards nicht so der brüllee


----------



## The_Schroeder (27. Dezember 2014)

Na übertakten wäre das so an sich gar nicht, stellst nur den Multi für den Turbo höher


----------



## TheR3venger (28. Dezember 2014)

Also gpuz sagt die grafikkarte unterstützt nur pcie 2.0 und nvidia inspector sagt 3.0 
Bios update krieg ich irgendwie nicht auf die kette
Könnte grad echt kotzen


----------



## The_Schroeder (28. Dezember 2014)

gpuz spinnt da gerne mal wegen Energiesparoptionen soweit ich weiß.
Was hast du für ein Board ?
Bios File von der Seite ziehen, entpackt auf den Stick packen ( am besten nicht in Order und so)
Und dann M-Flash, Instand Flash etc , jenachdem was du für ein Board hast benennen die Hersteller die Funktion anders


----------



## TheR3venger (28. Dezember 2014)

Dann guck dir mal die daten zum gigabyte h81tn an
Da kriegste den puren wahn.
Gpuz zeigt es richtig an
Die stromspar sachen sind alle aus
Und es zeigt an das die gpu nur 2.0 unterstützt
Bios muss man per dos flashen und das hab ich noch nie gemacht
Die anleitung ist müll


----------



## bigdaniel (28. Dezember 2014)

Kann man im Bios den PCIe Gen Speed ändern?
Welche CPU nutzt du? Hast mal bei GPUz auf Linksspeed ermitteln geklickt? Dann wird ein Lasttest ausgeführt.


----------



## TheR3venger (28. Dezember 2014)

Ja den habe ich ausgeführt aber im bios kann man nichts ändern
Leider
Derzeit ist ein celeron g1820 verbaut
Gpuz sagt das die graka nur pcie 2.0 x16 unterstüzt und dank ausgeschalteter energiesparfunktion im pcie 2.0 x4 modus läuft


----------



## The_Schroeder (28. Dezember 2014)

Kann mir nur vorstellen das es am Port liegt.
Hast du vllt nen Jumper auf dem Board für den Modus ?


----------



## TheR3venger (29. Dezember 2014)

Nop leider auch fehlanzeige


----------



## TheR3venger (29. Dezember 2014)

So nach langem krampfen ist das neue bios drauf,
Dich siehe da
Pcie x4 v2.0

Habe nun mal die nvidia treiber deinstalliert und dann wurde sie als pcie 3.0 x4 angezeigt , wieder neu installiert und bumms wieder pcie 2.0 x4
so ein mist


----------



## The_Schroeder (29. Dezember 2014)

Energiesparoptionen im Treiber eventuell ?
Bei nem x4 Anschluss wäre 3.0 ja schon geil, wegen Bandbreite.
Wenn es wirklich daran liegt, wäre es geil zu wissen ob ne GTX 900 auch das Problem hat oder der Treiber nur bei älteren Modellen limitiert.
Treiber Mod ?


----------



## TheR3venger (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich verstehe einfach nicht wo da das problem liegt, Stromsparmodi sind deaktiviert.
ich habe schon überlegt ob der H81 chipsatz die bandbreite drosselt weil noch eine wlan karte im mini pcie slot steckt, werde ich morgen mal austesten,
Hier noch ein Bild aus dem Nvidia inspector und GPUZ


----------



## bigdaniel (29. Dezember 2014)

Hab gerade mal gegoogelt. Anscheinend unterstützt der H81 kein Gen 3.0 sondern nur 2.0. Allerdings dürfte dies keinen Einfluss auf den Pcie Port haben sondern nur auf Geräte wie Audio usb etc. die evt am Pcie bus der Southbridge (H81) hängen. Denn gewöhnlich kommuniziert der Port direkt mit der CPU. Es seidenn bei den Thin itx boards ist der Port an der Southbridge angebunden.


----------



## TheR3venger (29. Dezember 2014)

Laut Gigabyte ist das Mainboard Pcie Gen 3.0 konform
Eventuell reicht die Bandbreite für eine GTX 760 aber nicht für eine GTX 970
Ich weis auch nicht weiter.
Vllt doch mal ein Mainboard mit H87 chipsatz

Desweiteren ist das Problem das die Grafikkarte laut gpuz nur gen 2.0 unterstützt.
Deinstalliere ich die Treiber von nvidia wird sie als gen 3.0 angezeigt


----------



## The_Schroeder (29. Dezember 2014)

Mich mal eben bisschen belesen.
Also ich würde mal tippen das die 16 Lanes des Prozis reichen, aber wie du schon sagtest, die Wlan Karte das Problem sein wird.
Ich gehe einfach mal frech davon aus, dass die maximal mit 4 Lanes angebunden ist.
GPU würde also locker auf ihre 8 kommen.
Das Problem was der Controller jetz hat wird das Protokoll sein welches er verwenden muss.
Entweder PCIe 2 oder 3.

Nur,..und das passt nicht, ohne Treiber 3.0, mit Treiber 2.0.
Also ich würde halt auch zur Wlan Karte tippen, aber iwie bin ich mir da auch nicht sicher


----------



## bigdaniel (29. Dezember 2014)

Intel® H81 Chipset (Intel® DH82H81 PCH)

Hab gerade mal auf der Gigabyte nachgesehen. Dort steht nur der Slot ist PCIe konform jedoch steht da nichts das dieser auch so angebunden ist.


----------



## TheR3venger (29. Dezember 2014)

Soll heissen?
An der wlan card liegts nicht und an der riser auch nicht


----------



## The_Schroeder (29. Dezember 2014)

Der H81 Chipsatz hat echt nur 6 PCIe 2.0 Lanes ?! 
WTF ?!
Dachte das wird heutzutage generell nurnoch über die Lanes vom Prozi geregelt.
In dem Fall hätten wir ja 16 PCIe 3.0 zur Verfügung.

Klar das die Karte dann runter geht wenn der Chipsatz max 2.0 macht.
Hat Revenger ja recht gehabt das der Chipsatz limitiert 

Danke für die Lösung Daniel ^^


----------



## TheR3venger (29. Dezember 2014)

Schröder könntest du das genauer erläutern


----------



## The_Schroeder (29. Dezember 2014)

Klick mal auf den Link den Daniel gepostet hat.
Unter dem Punkt " Expansion Option", siehst du was der Chipsatz PCI/e technisch kann.
Er bietet keine PCI Unterstüzung zb aber PCIe, aber nur 2.0
Deshalb kann deine Karte nur 2.0, weshalb ohne Treiber 3.0 steht, keine Ahnung xD
Maximal Lanes sind 6 vorhanden, 4 davon für den PCIe Slot, rest wahrscheinlich mPCIe Slot.

Daran hatte ich aber nicht gedacht, weil die Intel Core CPUs auch schon etliche Jahre lang den PCI Controller und damit auch die Ansteuerung drinnen haben.
Deshalb hast du ja auch auf der Ark Seite von Intel, unter den Infos zu deinem Prozi zB, das er PCIe 3.0 Unterstützt und 16Lanes zur Verfügung stellen kann.
In diesem Fall scheint Gigabyte aber den Slot an den Chipsatz, statt an den Prozi bzw dessen interm Controller gehangen zu haben


----------



## TheR3venger (29. Dezember 2014)

Meint ihr es klappt mit den anderen boards von gigabyte 
Ala
B85
H87
Q87
?


----------



## The_Schroeder (29. Dezember 2014)

Laut Intel haben alle nur 2.0 und maximal 2 Lanes mehr als deines.
Bei einem anderen Board könnte die Anbindung aber über den prozi vllt erfolgen, da kann derren Support bestimmt eher helfen,..hoffentlich


----------



## TheR3venger (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich schau mal was mit alten treibern noch so geht


----------



## The_Schroeder (29. Dezember 2014)

Denke nicht das sich was ändern wird.
Der leistungszuwachs durch den Treiber könnte vllt sogar höher sein als die Leistungszuwachs durch mehr Bandbreite


----------



## TheR3venger (30. Dezember 2014)

Die 6 lanes sind wohl für SATA und USB zuständig, die 16 lanes kommen wohl vom prozessor, ich glaub die nvidia treiber sind einfach mist


----------



## The_Schroeder (30. Dezember 2014)

Hast noch ne andere Karte zum testen ?


----------



## TheR3venger (31. Dezember 2014)

Leider nein
Aber ich werde morgen testen ob treiber oder sowas fehlen oder nicht aktuell sind


----------



## The_Schroeder (31. Dezember 2014)

Schade.
Wäre cool wenn es dann läuft, mal gucken


----------



## bigdaniel (31. Dezember 2014)

Evt löst der H87 Chipsatz das Problem.


----------



## TheR3venger (31. Dezember 2014)

Wie gesagt gehts bei diesen 6 lanes um msata sata und usb controller
Fällt auch auf wenn man die anzahl mit anderen boards vergleicht
Pcie x16 kommt vom cpu


----------



## TheR3venger (31. Dezember 2014)

Ja der pc soll ja auch mal getestet werden wenn er fertig ist


----------



## The_Schroeder (4. Januar 2015)

Hier falls du noch einen extrem kleinen Kühler brauchst. 
Sollte für 25W reichen und vllt auch noch auf ein aktuelles Board passend.
THIN MINI ITX motherboard slim smart thermostat 4PIN double radiator heat pipe radiator mac mini - Taobao Agent Shopping Service in China - Electronics Components Store Taobao

PS: Ist für Sockel 1155, aber das ja der selbe wie 1150 ^^


----------



## bigdaniel (5. Januar 2015)

Die Heatsinks auf dem Kühler sind zu hoch. Außerdem müsste er die Heatpipe nach oben biegen.


----------



## TheR3venger (5. Januar 2015)

Den kühler hatte ich schon gegunden
Aber es wird wohl ein dynatron k129 gemoddet und ein radial lüfter dazu gepackt


----------



## The_Schroeder (5. Januar 2015)

Ach verdammt.
Gestern nur drüber gestoplert ^^
Hört sich auch gut an 

Edit:

Hier noch einen Kühler, der für 25W reichen sollte.
Plane damit meinen zumindest 
Schlank 2cm 1u heizkÃ¶rper 1155 1366 itx Chassis Plattform fÃ¼r htpc Server cpu lÃ¼fter in von auf Aliexpress.com


----------



## TheR3venger (2. Februar 2015)

Der dynatron k129 mit einem 60x15 titan radiallüfter und dem 53w intel prozzi unter prime95 bei 35 grad celsius.
Würde sagen der kühler wird zurecjt gemoddet und mit zwei radiallüftern versehen.
Ist aber auch verdammt viel kupfer


----------



## bigdaniel (1. März 2015)

Gibt es hier eigentlich mal ein Update mit vielen Bildern?


----------



## The_Schroeder (2. März 2015)

Würde mal behaupten das das Projekt auf Eis liegt, würde mich aber gern irren


----------



## TheR3venger (2. März 2015)

Meinerseits ist es auf jeden Fall auf Eis gelegt
sorry


----------



## The_Schroeder (2. März 2015)

Schade zu hören, aber ich kenn das Problem ^^


----------



## TheR3venger (2. März 2015)

Ich bin ständig nur am Basteln und werf die ganze zeit kohle zum fenster raus.
muss mal ne Pause damit einlegen


----------



## Ugar (3. März 2015)

Hey, 

ich bin auch gerade am Suchen eines kleinen HTPC mit ein bisschen Gamingleistung ala r7 250/260.
Ist da die Empfehlung auf der ersten Seite noch aktuell? Gibt es evtl. günstigere Gehäuse?

Leider habe ich  noch nicht viel Ahnung davon. Preislich sollte es aber so günstig wie möglich sein. Alternativ vllt ein Kaveri AMD chip mit APU?


----------



## TheR3venger (3. März 2015)

Hallo Ugar, Schreib mir doch ne PN und ich helfe dir ein passendes System zu finden,


----------



## Ugar (3. März 2015)

Solltest eine PN von mir erhalten haben. Und schon einmal vielen Dank.


----------



## TheR3venger (3. März 2015)

Na toll 
Jetzt dachte ich es antwortet hier eh keiner mehr
Ich mach ne pause und nun spukt mir das wieder dauerhaft im kopf rum
Ganz toll gemacht -.-


----------



## The_Schroeder (3. März 2015)

Ey mach Daniel dafür verantwortlich, ich hab Ihm nur geantwortet 

Aber mal Ernst, lass das Projekt erstmal liegen, ist dir ja nun keiner Böse oder so.
Kenn es von mir das wenn ich mich zu lange mit einer Sache beschäftige, andere Lösungswege etc nicht mehr sehe weil ich mich zu weit rein knie um es aus einem anderen Blickwinkel zu sehen.

Also von daher, gönn dir ne Pause und schau mal in paar Tagen/Wochen nochmal rum


----------



## TheR3venger (3. März 2015)

Jetzt hab ich aber ne idee mit nem flex atx nt und nem normalen itx mb
Kein externes netzteil und unter 3,5 liter

Ihr habt mich abhängig gemacht xD
Es lässt mich einfach nicht los verdammt
Wenn man doch nur mehr zeit und geld hätte


----------



## The_Schroeder (3. März 2015)

Hört sich besser an was die Anbindung angeht 

Muhahahahha 
Wem sagst du das xD


----------

